# Lone Wolf I: Shadows on the Dorn



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 19, 2004)

It is morning at the Kai Monastery.  An elder of the order of the Kai, the venerable master Blue Lynx, had called an assembly of new recruits of an acceptable age to begin adventuring.  Once all were there, he unfurled a scroll and began to read.



> A situation has developed, one for which we would find it most acceptable if you could send no less than three recruits.  It is quite a simple matter, we assure you, but one which would rest easier on our brow if we knew that it was being handled by warriors of your Order.
> 
> His Majesty
> Golden Lord of Sommerlund
> King Ulnar IV



"So, there you have it, lads," old Blue Lynx said.  "No less than a summons from King Ulnar himself.  I ask one question, and one only – which of you will accept the King’s commission?"

Many young Kai stepped forward, but the first three who answered were the doans Dark Hawk, Silver Wind, and Moon’s Brand. 

*****

It is morning in Holmgard.  Morning, and folk begin to amble through the streets, whether to work or market.  Even at this early hour, a gaggle of streetchildren ran through an alley, pursued by a shouting guardsmen.  The children only stuck their tongues out at him and heaved themselves onto the roofs of sheds, and onto a perilous network of roofs and wooden plank bridges, the Roofways.

The sun began to rise, causing the white spire of the King’s Citadel to shine brilliantly, almost unbearably.  But Jesabela noticed none of that as she ambled downstairs to eat an early morning breakfast.  When she did, the innkeeper beckoned to her and slid a scroll across the bar towards her.  She unfurled it as she waited for her meal.



> We would summon you to our court today to partake of an adventure.  A mission for which we have recruited others.  We are well aware of your past and history, but are also aware of your surpassing familiarity with an area that will be required.
> 
> His Majesty
> Golden Lord of Sommerlund
> King Ulnar IV



*****

It is morning in the Durncrags.  The dwarf Hoagar rose, and by routine began polishing his Bor-musket as he ate his breakfast.  A few moments later, a Sommlending ranger entered and tossed him a scroll.  He unfurled it and read while he ate.



> We would appreciate your compliance with a request we have.  A situation has arisen, and we feel that one of your talents would be an integral part of the mission.  We would request your presence at court this day.
> 
> His Majesty
> Golden Lord of Sommerlund
> King Ulnar IV


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2004)

Hoagar brushed his hair back. "A situation... odd use of words. I don't assume it would be an escaped sheep, would it?" he asked the ranger. The dwarf put the finishing touches on cleaning his musket. "So tell me more of what you know about this..." he said to the ranger as he prepared for the journey ahead. Unlike his brethern, Hoagar did not enjoy staying in the mountains all his life, and was eager to get out in the open air. "We have lizard tails today.." he offered.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2004)

"Well, my Lords," said Silver Wind, a big grin on his face.  Seems we have an adventure!  I wonder what His Majesty could want of us?"


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 19, 2004)

"Master Blue Linx, I gladly lend a sword to the court of our King in the name of our great Lord Kai. Rest assured this matter will be attened to with the utmost of our abilities." Bowing deeply, Dark Hawk then stands tall, straightening his cloak and tunic, and re-adjusting Talon (his well-known family sword, his namesake) and returning to the shadows of the Great Hall.

(OOC: what is Blue Linx's rank? Kai Ranks for NPCs might help us role-play interactions properly in difference to ranks)

After the gathering has been called, Dark Hawk somberly saunters through the halls towards his bunk in the dormitory, gather his belongings, taking mental inventory and considering a few thoughts on provisions makes a trip to the Quartermaster.

"Sir", he begins with a slight inclination of the head, "as you no doubt know I have volunteered on a mission to aid our King. I would like to formally request horses and feed to expidite our journey to Holmgard. Also, if we could appropriate a map as our lessons have not been to the inclusions of Tracking... and we might need it."
A wry grin crosses Dark Hawk's face for a second as he awaits the Quartermaster's response.

Dark Hawk then passes his time until departure sharpening his sword and sparring in the coutyard with the others of his Rank. 
(OOC: if a game of greel is played and he has time, Dark Hawk will play, as he sees even this game as a chance to hone is preturnatural reflexes)
(Final OOC: is there a young Kai by chance of the name Storm Hawk or Swift Fox? I'm not sure of Swift Fox's age due to his only reference being a "journeyman" in Book 2, but both - if they are alive at this time - should even now be very well-known within the Kai Order)


----------



## Paido (Jun 19, 2004)

Back at the Good Cheer Inn, Jesabela reflected upon the message while tackling her breakfast of white bread, ewe's cheese and a hot mug of jala. _What kind of adventure might that be, I wonder?_ A voice in her head kept nagging about that offer being a trap, but she firmly told it to walk the plank. _After all, my belt pouch is almost empty, and what have I ever done that would prompt a king to _personally_ set a trap for me?_ Taking another sip of the dark jala, her thoughts strayed to images of wealthy courtiers loaded with jewelry and taut belt pouches. A grin came to her face, and she decided to dare take the offer at face value. _Good thing I took a hot bath yesterday ..._

After finishing her meal, she shoved the scroll under her belt, gave the innkeeper a smile of thanks and returned to her room to gather her belongings. When she came back down, she told the innkeeper to keep her room free until next morning, then lazily sauntered out the door.

Outside, Jesabela soaked up the rays of the sun for a moment, then turned her steps toward the King's Citadel. Two alleys later she decided to take the route across the Roofways instead, to keep in training ... and out of the pressing crowds. Nimbly as a cat she climbed up a ladder leaned to a grocer's shop and made her way across the roofs and wooden planks, until she finally arrived at the citadel. Taking care not to be seen by any guards, she choose a sunny spot on the roof from where she had a good view on the citadel's gate and sat down. _After all, it wouldn't do to be too careless. The king can wait a while longer._

Rummaging through her backpack, she produced a small block of wood and a dagger. Not having real skill with carving doesn't mean it cannot be enjoyable, after all ... Keeping an watchful eye on the citadel, should anything suspicious happen or any unusual people arrive, she started to pass the day with carving, puzzling over her treasure map and softly singing a few pirate's songs. Her backpack rested next to her, the flap thrown back to allow easy access to her brass telescope, just in case anything warranted a closer look ...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

Hoagar said:
			
		

> "So tell me more of what you know about this..." he said to the ranger as he prepared for the journey ahead.



"Nothing much beyond what you know, 'Greyface'.  A messenger rode into camp this morn while the day's firewood was being gathered."  He looks at the dwarf, a dreamy expression in his eye.  "If King Ulnar himself sent it, must be an important mission.  I wish _I'd_ get sent on important missions..."



			
				Dark Hawk said:
			
		

> "Master Blue Linx, I gladly lend a sword to the court of our King in the name of our great Lord Kai. Rest assured this matter will be attened to with the utmost of our abilities."



"Excellent," says the old Kai master.

Blue Lynx is old.  Picture Storm Hawk on the cover of Legends #1.  Not sure if he'd be Magnakai, but about as high-level as you can otherwise be.  And what the heck, we'll say Storm Hawk's there as a newer recruit - say an Aspirant.



			
				Dark Hawk said:
			
		

> "Sir", he begins with a slight inclination of the head, "as you no doubt know I have volunteered on a mission to aid our King. I would like to formally request horses and feed to expidite our journey to Holmgard. Also, if we could appropriate a map as our lessons have not been to the inclusions of Tracking... and we might need it."



"Yes, I'd heard of it when the messenger arrived.  Pity I'm too old to do my bit.  Ahh, well."  He pushes a map across the counter.  "Here you go.  I'll send a lad 'round to get the horses ready."



			
				Jesabela said:
			
		

> Keeping an watchful eye on the citadel, should anything suspicious happen or any unusual people arrive, she started to pass the day with carving, puzzling over her treasure map and softly singing a few pirate's songs. Her backpack rested next to her, the flap thrown back to allow easy access to her brass telescope, just in case anything warranted a closer look...



A merchant wagon drives into the castle.  It's not necessarily an unusual occurrence, but it's the first noteworthy thing you see.


----------



## Krug (Jun 20, 2004)

Hoagar looks at the messenger. "Well one day you might be," the dwarf says. He packs fast, and is ready very quickly. "So time to be off... it has been so quiet here I had been contemplating making toys for the children and retiring, and this summons arrives timely. So if need be we arrive at the court this day, let us journey now yar?"


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 20, 2004)

Dark Hawk hopes to find Silver Wind and Moon's Brand around the monastary, heady that the group was provisioned horses.
"I have secured our transportation, gentlemen. When you are ready to make way, let me know. I'll be with the Novices teaching them how to play a real game of greel"....

He heads off to the courtyard to round up a group of younger Kai novices, taking a moment to glance at the map provided to him by the Quartermaster. Noting the distance needed to travel, he silently hopes that his two companions on this trip won't take too long in preparations.

The Novices would be in for a hell of a greel lession otherwise....


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 20, 2004)

Silver Wind emerges from his quarters, tying his green Kai cloak around his shoulders as he does.  He spots Dark Hawk across the courtyard, three horses saddled and ready.  Straightening his backpack and weapons, he strides towards him, a smile of greeting on his face.

"So, it's just you, me , Moon's Brand and King Ulnar himself, eh?  Sounds like fun!  Where is Moon's Brand anyway?"


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 20, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Silver Wind emerges from his quarters, tying his green Kai cloak around his shoulders as he does.  He spots Dark Hawk across the courtyard, three horses saddled and ready.  Straightening his backpack and weapons, he strides towards him, a smile of greeting on his face.
> 
> "So, it's just you, me , Moon's Brand and King Ulnar himself, eh?  Sounds like fun!  Where is Moon's Brand anyway?"




"Over here!" she calls out from the other side of the horses.  "I was just packing some stuff into the saddlebags so I don't have to carry it all on my back while we're riding.  You want to add anything?  I still have some room on this side."  
"You missed a good sparring session.  Dark Hawk and I were having a great practice, then some of the novice's showed up to play greel, so I cut out at that point."  Moon's Brand doesn't play greel anymore, since taking a nasty lump on the head last year from an axe that bounced off the target.  Fortunately, it was the blunt end.  "Ready when you are!"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

The three Kai get on their horses and set out through the Sommlending forests.  They ride for an hour along a path through the wood maintained and kept clear by the Kai Monastery until they reach the main highway leading from Toran to Holmgard at the crossroads village of Scarsby.  They take some refreshment in the town, and then continue their ride south, to Alema Bridge and the crossing of the River Unoram, and then ride for another hour or so along the highway, eventually passing into the crowded streets of Holmgard.  The residents of the king's city clear a path through the middle of the street for the warrior-monks, bowing their heads in respect for those favored by the sun-god. 

*****

Hoagar throws his final pieces of equipment onto his horse's back and rides off, leaving Fort Clanor behind him, riding north-east along the banks of the River Eledil, entering Holmgard about an hour and a half later.  The people milling about at the markets and such look up and are taken aback by the sight of a dwarf, something most of them have only heard tales about.  Hoagar eventually makes it to the castle, entering the courtyard.



			
				Paido said:
			
		

> Keeping an watchful eye on the citadel, should anything suspicious happen or any unusual people arrive, she started to pass the day with carving, puzzling over her treasure map and softly singing a few pirate's songs. Her backpack rested next to her, the flap thrown back to allow easy access to her brass telescope, just in case anything warranted a closer look ...



After a few hours, Jesabela takes note of a few people entering the citadel on horseback - a dwarf of all things, followed about a half-hour later by three riders in green cloaks - Kai Lords!

Played around with some distances here.  I think it should probably take you more than "a few hours" to get to Holmgard, but oh well.  And color me the embarassed Lone Wolf GM, but I forget what greel is.


----------



## Paido (Jun 21, 2004)

On the roof across the street, Jesabela looks up in astonishment. "A dwarf?" escapes her. "On a _horse_? What comes next, a tame Gourgaz?"

She takes the message scroll out of her backpack and glances it over.



> ... A mission for which we have recruited others ...



"I see they have begun to arrive already ..."

For a moment, she considers leaving her comfortable place on the roof. _But a dwarf doesn't qualify as "others", not even when he's on a horse. Let's have a look at the others first. Hope they hurry up a bit!_ Then she leans back again and takes up her piece of wood. By now it has begun to resemble ... well, a piece of wood, actually. But at least it was _another_ piece of wood. _Somewhat like a duck, really - or maybe a bunny?_ Jesabela tilts her head for a better look, then she starts to carve again.

*       *       *​
When the three Kai Lords arrive at the gate, half an hour later, Jesabela raises an eyebrow. _Great, three law-upholding warrior-monks. Just what I need ... Hey, wait, they look like a bunch of kids!_ She takes a quick look through her telescope. _That's even nastier than a trap. Never thought the king of Sommerlund could be so devious ..._ Softly chuckling, she stows away her telescope, her dagger and the wooden ... thing, then she makes her way to an edge of the roof. A long drainpipe leads down to the street, and unhurriedly she climbs it down.

Carefreely she saunters over to the large iron gate of the King's Citadel and waves the message scroll airily under the guards' noses. "His majesty's expecting me." Then she waits for them to open the gate, impatiently tapping her foot.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 21, 2004)

_Greel: A popular game at the Kai monastery where young trainees toss an axe back and forth on opposing teams with the goal of throwing it into the opposite team's target.  It is only marginally approved of by their mentors, due to the dangerous nature of the game, but so far nobody has been seriously injured._ 
As the three young Kai Lords make their way to the capital, Moon's Brand reflects on the events that led her here.
After chastising herself for not thinking of an eloquent response to being chosen for this mission, like Dark Hawk did, she managed to catch up with him in the hall.  They agree to meet near the stables for a bit of swordplay if they are able to before Silver Wind shows up, then go to their separate dorms.  _An adventure, finally!_ she thinks to herself as she arrives in her room.  This is the day she had been waiting for since she was a child.  She quickly, but flawlessly, makes her bed up, takes care to clean up her area for a perfect score on inspection, then picks up her backpack and slings it over her shoulder.  She has kept it ready, knowing sooner or later this day would come, and left it stocked with fresh meals.  She fills her waterskin, then goes in search of her father.
She finds him where she expected.  He is on the range, teaching archery to neophytes as he had once done for her.  "Master Deer Stalker, I just wanted to let you know I've been chosen for my first mission and won't be around for a bit, so I won't be able to help oil and polish the bows for a while," she says.  Not that he wouldn't find out anyway, in case he doesn't already know, but this is her way of saying goodbye for now.  With a warm wishing of good luck, she turns, adjusts her Kai cloak under the weight of the pack, and heads to the courtyard to meet Dark Hawk for some sparring.  After several minutes, and a second request for a game of greel, she and Dark Hawk end their sparring session and she begins to redistribute some of her belongings to the saddlebags on the horse she'll be riding.  She is making the finishing touches touches on securing the horse feed when Dark Hawk returns, followed a moment later by Silver Wind.  After fond greetings all around, they saddled up and hit the road.
"Strange, getting the royal treatment like this, agreed?  I'm certainly not used to it!" she calls to her comrades as they ride down the streets of Holmgard.  "At least they help make it obvious which way we're supposed to be going.  I've never been to the castle before, and the last time I was in Holmgard I was only about five."  She remembers the day fondly; it had been summer, and her mother and her had strolled through the various street markets.  One merchant recognized her, despite not being in uniform, and offerred her several pieces of fruit.  After several kind refusals, she finally gave in, and they ate the larnuma fruit together.  As they went to leave, a scar-faced man had tried to rob them of their horse at knifepoint.  Coiled Serpent had taken the man's knife, clubbed him over the head with the blunt end, and left him unconscious in the street for the town guard, who she then called over.  Moon's Brand had been amazed with the way her mother had dispensed with the ruffian.  That day, she had thought her parents were invincible.  If only she'd been right. . .
A single tear made its way down her left cheek.  "Stupid road-dust.  Always makes my eyes water!  Looks like we're almost there, here's the citadel guard station."


----------



## Krug (Jun 21, 2004)

Hoagar feels uncomfortable with the staring, but even more so on the horse. "How humans adapt to these creatures, I do not ken," he says. He proceeds to make his way to the royal court. He sees the Kai Lords enter the room. _I thought they were a myth_, he thought to himself. _Anyway, for all their mental skills, nothing beats a bullet in the face,_ he thought.

As he arrived at the court, he turned to a servitor. "I'm here to see the King," he said, smiling.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 21, 2004)

"Hmm, a dwarf.  How interesting.  I'm going to go talk with him," Moon's Brand says to her companions.  She walks over to where the dwarf is standing by the servitor.  She pulls back her hood, nods and says hello to him.  *now speaking in Drodarin*  "I imagine you've come quite far to get here," she begins.  "Are you from Bor, or perhaps Boden?  I hope my accent is good, I was taught to speak your language by humans, not dwarves.  By Ishir's grace, I pray I have managed to greet you without accidently insulting you with mis-pronounciations," she finishes, putting on her most winsome smile.


----------



## Krug (Jun 21, 2004)

"Yes I be from Bor," says the dwarf. "And you speak quite well. I gather you and your companions have also been summoned by the King." The dwarf shifted his feet. He was not used to speaking with womanfolk.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 21, 2004)

The guard nods.  "Aye, we were told the King was expecting guests."  Looking around at the pirate and the dwarf, he continues, "But we weren't told they'd be such a motley bunch."  He grins and opens the gate.  "This way."

Inside, the five are met by an aged attendant, who leads them through the tapestry-adorned stone halls.  He leads them eventually to a set of double doors, before which he pauses and then opens.  They open onto a stone balcony overlooking the hall below.  At the end of the pillared gallery sits a throne on a dais, and on the throne sits King Ulnar of Sommerlund.

The attendant leads them down the stairs to the floor.  He waits his turn as other nobles address the King, then he bows and announces them.  "Your Majesty, I present to you Hoagar of the border forts, Jesabela of Cloeasia, and the three Kai Lords, Dark Hawk, Silver Wind, and Moon's Brand."  He turns to look back.  "And I present to you our sovereign, King Ulnar IV."


----------



## Krug (Jun 21, 2004)

Hoagar bows before the King. "At your service are the muskets of Bor, or at least one of them. I understand you need stuff to be blow.. I mean, a task to be done."


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 21, 2004)

Bowing low, Silver Wind mutters "Your Majesty, it is a honour to be called into your service."  He hides his excitement well, for this is the culmination of one of his life goals.  Since he joined the ranks of the Kai, he had dreamed of serving his country with skill and honour, and to be asked to do it by the King...!


----------



## Paido (Jun 21, 2004)

Struggling a bit to keep her eyes from the courtiers - _Ah, such easy marks!_ - Jesabela bows with a flourish before King Ulnar. "Your Majesty, I was told that you wish to hire me? My wits are at your service ... for a price." The last words are accompanied by a mischievous smile.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 21, 2004)

Hearing those words, Silver Wind glares at the insolent woman who would _dare_ to ask a price of the King of Sommerlund.  Catching her gaze, his eyes seem to say _watch yourself_.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 21, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> Struggling a bit to keep her eyes from the courtiers - _Ah, such easy marks!_ - Jesabela bows with a flourish before King Ulnar. "Your Majesty, I was told that you wish to hire me? My wits are at your service ... for a price." The last words are accompanied by a mischievous smile.



_Hm, well she's certainly a bold one!  _Moon's Brand thinks to herself.  _DEFINITELY a foreigner._ With a glance at the red-haired woman that conveys disapproval at her choice of words, she takes half a step forward and bows low.  "Beloved King, we are both honored and flattered to have been summoned to your court to assist in whatever matters you wish, and will loyally carry out your requests in the same manner that our Order has for generations."  She then steps back into the lineup, holding herself at attention, and sharing in the same excited feelings that Silver Wind is experiencing.  Finally, a real mission!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 21, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> "Beloved King, we are both honored and flattered to have been summoned to your court to assist in whatever matters you wish, and will loyally carry out your requests in the same manner that our Order has for generations."



"May you conduct this service in a manner befitting of your worthy predecessors in the Order," King Ulnar says, inclining his head slightly. 

A thin smile passes over him as Jesabela speaks.  "Yes, as I said in my summons, I am full aware of your past history and doubtless your... predilections.  Rest assured, you shall be rewarded should I find the service satisfactory.

"Perhaps I should now explain exactly what this service is.  'Tis a simple matter.  A caravan is leaving this city this afternoon, bound for Ragadorn.  The cargo on that caravan, or one item thereof, is vitally important to this nation and surrounding nations - including Durenor and," he looks at Jesabela, "Cloeasia.  In Ragadorn, you will find an inn called the _Blue Pike_.  At this inn is a man named Davias.  Deliver this piece of cargo to Davias.  I cannot stress enough, _under no circumstances give it to anyone *except* Davias_.  He will give you any further instructions."

King Ulnar sits back on the throne to take any questions the five may have.


----------



## Paido (Jun 21, 2004)

"Fair enough, your Majesty," Jesabela says. "May we inquire as to the nature of that piece of cargo? And how exactly can we recognize that man, Davias, and especially, make _certain_ he is who he claims to be?"

After a moment of thought, she continues. "Are there any enemies we should be especially wary of? Vassagonian assassins, for example, would warrant completely different methods of guarding that cargo than simple bandits. Know thy enemy and all that. ... Oh, and of course: Are there any _common_ guards escorting that caravan?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 22, 2004)

"Sounds simple enough," says Hoagar. He wonders what the item might be, and why the King doesn't ask his most trusted militia to do it for him.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Sounds simple enough," says Hoagar. He wonders what the item might be, and why the King doesn't ask his most trusted militia to do it for him.





Silver Wind is thinking the same thing, but doesn't really care; after all, he trusts his King.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 22, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Silver Wind is thinking the same thing, but doesn't really care; after all, he trusts his King.



Moon's Brand is honored at the request, and sees the King's underlying wisdom in the decision for what it is.  Obviously, the shining militia would draw far too much attention, and this needs to be kept well-protected but low profile at the same time.  _Of course, by sending Silver Wind, Dark Hawk, and myself, he IS sending some of his most trusted militia, with a much more diverse set of skills that can help us to blend in, _she thinks to herself.  _Furthermore, Hoagar the dwarf and Jesabela the mercenary are bound to be here due to their own unique sets of skills, and will help us to blend in as a mismatched group instead of a caravan of Sommlending guarding a coach._ 
"As the lady said, it would be good to know who might be wanton to take the cargo from us, beyond the typical bandits and ruffians one might expect to run afoul of in the Wildlands," she says.  "And besides the common guards, if any, who else will be accompanying us?"


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 22, 2004)

Having stood silently through the gathering thus far, Dark Hawk passes a glare of the rest of the assembled crew he is to travel with, and no effort was made to hide his opinions. It is obvious that he does not agree with the way they are presenting themselves. He glances sidelong to his compainions, as if he says *we shall discuss this later*, and returns his full attention to the throne. He then proceeds to, again, stand in silence....

At the audiences conclusion, Dark Hawk bows deeply, straightens himself and awaits his fellow warrior-monks in the hall outside His Majesty's Audience Chamber....


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> "May we inquire as to the nature of that piece of cargo?



"A scroll, nothing more."



			
				Paido said:
			
		

> And how exactly can we recognize that man, Davias, and especially, make _certain_ he is who he claims to be?"



Ulnar smiles a wry smile.  "Not a Helghast, you mean?  When you meet him, ask how the weather in Lof is.  Davias will answer that it is cold, but warmer in Ragadorn."



			
				Paido said:
			
		

> "Are there any enemies we should be especially wary of? Vassagonian assassins, for example, would warrant completely different methods of guarding that cargo than simple bandits. Know thy enemy and all that. ... Oh, and of course: Are there any _common_ guards escorting that caravan?"



"None, except for of course Wildlands bandits.  There will be three normal guards accompanying as well.  They shall join you shortly."


----------



## Paido (Jun 23, 2004)

After hearing the king's answers, Jesabela bows again. "Thank you, your majesty. Travelling provisions and, to be on the safe side, a map will be supplied by your quartermaster, I take it?"

Then she steps back and waits to hear what questions her future "crew mates" might yet want to ask.


----------



## Krug (Jun 23, 2004)

"Sounds quite simple," says Hoagar, though he knows the task will be more complicated. _But the simplest tasks are often the hardest..._, he thinks to himself.
_And did he just announce the whole code to his grakking court?_


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 23, 2004)

Dark Hawk still awaits silently... and patiently.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2004)

Silver Wind speaks up.  "Your Majesty, if no one else has any questions, I should like to get to know my companions a little better.  After all," he says, shooting a glance the Cloeasian womans way, "trust is not something that comes instantly."

He bows once more to King Ulnar and says, "When shall we leave on this quest, Majesty?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> After hearing the king's answers, Jesabela bows again. "Thank you, your majesty. Travelling provisions and, to be on the safe side, a map will be supplied by your quartermaster, I take it?"



"Of course.  The caravan's not leaving until tomorrow morning, so please, feel free to make yourselves at home in the citadel, explore Holmgard, whatever you will.  Shof, Asojar, and Zane - that's the three guards who'll be accompanying you - one of them'll be awaking you in the morning.  Rooms have been provided for you here, simply ask one of the chamberlains and he shall show you your chambers."



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> _And did he just announce the whole code to his grakking court?_



Chalk that up to an error on my part.  Ehh, DM's make mistakes sometimes.  Even me.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 23, 2004)

"My liege, one more question please, if I may.  If Davias does not have any further instructions for us upon delivering the scroll, what would you wish for us to do at that point?  Furthermore, is there anything we should expect to be doing thereafter?  Our loyalty, as you know, is first and foremost to our King and country, and we would not wish to disappoint you by carrying out another's wishes while you were relying upon us in some other way," Moon's Brand says, wanting only to do what is required of her.  "Is there any concern on your part towards Davias that there may be any kind of a trap, or any other reason not to trust him?  Or are you confident that his intentions are pure?"  Moon's Brand finishes, hoping that she is not overstepping her bounds but wanting as much information as possible.  _Dark Hawk's probably going to have my head for all these questions.  I hope he wasn't directing that glance at ME earlier. . ._  "Thank you as well, my lord, for your hospitality and generosity.  Sorry for keeping you, we should be making ourselves acquainted with one another now."  She draws herself up, and once the King has answered all of their questions, backs away with a low bow, then another as she exits the room.


----------



## Krug (Jun 23, 2004)

No worries. 

Hoagar bows to the king. "I am honored to be given such a task."

Hoagar turns to his companions. "Well fair met. Since we'll have much time to converse on our journey, allow me leave to explore." 

Hoagar takes his leave and roams around, seeing if there's any dwarves or alchemists specialising in explosive stuff in Holmgard.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 23, 2004)

"Well, I guess we won't be learning much about him for now!" Moon's Brand sighs.  "I do know he's originally from Bor from speaking with him earlier, but now he seems to work on the border fronts here.  What about you. . . was it Jesabela?  What can you tell us about yourself, and how you might be able to help us on our journey?"  Moon's Brand has a feeling she is in for a long story, or almost no explanation at all, but figures it is worth trying to get to know her new travelling companion now since it is several days ride to Ragadorn.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> "Well, I guess we won't be learning much about him for now!" Moon's Brand sighs.  "I do know he's originally from Bor from speaking with him earlier, but now he seems to work on the border fronts here.  What about you. . . was it Jesabela?  What can you tell us about yourself, and how you might be able to help us on our journey?"  Moon's Brand has a feeling she is in for a long story, or almost no explanation at all, but figures it is worth trying to get to know her new travelling companion now since it is several days ride to Ragadorn.




Silver Wind llistens intently to this question and waits for Jesabala's answer, for he was about to ask this question himself. _I haven't known Moon's Brand for long, _ he thinks to himself.  _I wonder if she is able to read minds as part of her Kai training?_

What are Moon's Brand's Kai Disciplines?  They don't seem to be listed with the character in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 23, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Silver Wind llistens intently to this question and waits for Jesabala's answer, for he was about to ask this question himself. _I haven't known Moon's Brand for long, _ he thinks to himself.  _I wonder if she is able to read minds as part of her Kai training?_
> 
> What are Moon's Brand's Kai Disciplines?  They don't seem to be listed with the character in the Rogues Gallery.



Sorry!  I had listed them on the sign-up thread, but forgot to put them down on the character post.  D'oh!   They're there now, but I'll list them here too.  Sixth Sense III, Healing II, Hunting I.  So in a sense, yes: she can read minds!  At least to a point. . .   
Moon's Brand glances over at Silver Wind briefly.  _Hm, I thought for sure he was about to say something to me!_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Paido (Jun 23, 2004)

After Krug's well-put objection  : How _are_ we told that code phrase?




			
				Eternalknight said:
			
		

> ["]After all," he says, shooting a glance the Cloeasian womans way, "trust is not something that comes instantly."



Jesabela flashes a cocky grin at Silver Wind. "As it should be. After all, our task calls for a cloak-and-dagger mentality ..."

*       *       *​
After the audience is over, she takes another bow and then leaves the throne room with the others.




			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Hoagar turns to his companions. "Well fair met. Since we'll have much time to converse on our journey, allow me leave to explore."



"Well, take care in dark alleys, then, Master Longbeard!" Jesabela winks. "Won't do to have Holmgard's guards out of work in the morning, after all. Oh, and should you plan on having a last civilized ... _evening meal_ in town, I know a few good taverns near the harbour. Some even have dwarven specialities ..."




			
				Relenoir said:
			
		

> ["]What about you. . . was it Jesabela?  What can you tell us about yourself, and how you might be able to help us on our journey?"



"Hmm?" Jesabela turns to the young Kai lord and studies her. "Aye, that is my name. I'm from Kadan. Your sovereign probably wanted me in the crew because of my experience with ... less-than-straightforward missions."

She leans forward and lowers her voice. "You see, I have worked for the Zultan of Cloeasia - though not directly, of course - on a privateer ship. We were hunting Vassagonian slavers on the main, from the Kuri Sea to the Gulf of Tentarium. We had to keep our allegiance secret, as our beloved Zultan cannot risk open war on the Vassagonian Empire. Nevertheless he could not just stand there and watch the cruelty of the Vassagonians, as you can certainly understand! But he did support us covertly - and after a few years of such work, you do pick up a few things ..." Jesabela winks at Moon's Brand. "And even a daughter of the upper classes can get somewhat rusty in matters of etiquette when she's among rugged sea dogs since she was not much older than you are now."

Jesabela straightens up again. "But I have the feeling that your brooding companion has something on his mind. What troubles you, Dark Hawk? Was it wrong to approach His Majesty's mission matter-of-factly, to make sure we can accomplish it as best we can?" she asks, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Krug (Jun 23, 2004)

Hoagar's ears perk up. "Dwarven specialties? What sort? Rock toad tongue? With gravel dip?"


----------



## Paido (Jun 23, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Hoagar's ears perk up. "Dwarven specialties? What sort? Rock toad tongue? With gravel dip?"



Jesabela looks at him startled. "Err ... was thinking more along the lines of something less ... solid ..."

She rallies quickly. "Though I have heard a few people talk about a dwarven innkeeper somewhere in that area. Maybe that was just a rumour, but we could go and investigate?"


Just in case you don't know the "foodstuff" I'm alluding to: Have a look at paragraph 302 of _Shadow on the Sand_ and paragraph 284 of _The Jungle of Horrors_. (Check out http://www.projectaon.org/ for that, should you not already be familiar with them!)


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Hawk almost seems to ignore the woman's question at first, and with nothing more than a glance he summons his fellow Kai to his side. In a very harsh and not as quiet as he would like tone:
"We might be young, but that man is our King! Do you not understand the weight of that?! We do not simply speak in his presense unless we are told to speak. He would have told us all we needed to know without prattle on our parts! He wants us to succeed, and so would have not left any stone unturned in the telling! Mind yourselves should we be brought before him again!" With a deep exhale, he almost mutters:
"I hope Blue Linx does not hear of this...." With one hand on the hilt of his sword, he turns away in search of dinner.

"And my lady, " he calls out as he walks away, "Yes, you were wrong. He is king here, even if that means nothing to you, he is OUR King. Please respect that at least...."

He turns a sharp corner and seemingly vanishes from sight.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2004)

Silver Wind is taken aback for a split second before realizing that Dark Hawk is right.  With a glance at Moon's Brand, he beckons her to follow.  Rounding the corner, he quickens his pace so that he can catch up with Dark Hawk.  

"You are right of course," he says.  "I forgot myself.  It's just.. well, I have always dreamed of serving the King, and I just got over-excited."


----------



## Krug (Jun 24, 2004)

"Yes, we should," says Hoagar, smiling. _Doubt if those monks would be up to a tipple anyhow._


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 24, 2004)

"You may have a good point Dark Hawk, but you must also consider the possibility that he was looking for a little personal initiative on our own parts, and to observe the wisdom we possess to ask the right questions to help us succeed.  Keep in mind, my friend, that. . . 







> "Perhaps I should now explain exactly what this service is. 'Tis a simple matter. A caravan is leaving this city this afternoon, bound for Ragadorn. The cargo on that caravan, or one item thereof, is vitally important to this nation and surrounding nations - including Durenor and," he looks at Jesabela, "Cloeasia. In Ragadorn, you will find an inn called the Blue Pike. At this inn is a man named Davias. Deliver this piece of cargo to Davias. I cannot stress enough, under no circumstances give it to anyone except Davias. He will give you any further instructions."
> King Ulnar sits back on the throne to take any questions the five may have.



 was what happened.  Regardless, maybe I did push the questions a bit far, and if I did, I apologize.  But forewarned is forearmed, as our teachers say," Moon's Brand finishes pleasantly as they turn the corner.  "Look, I think it would be important to see what our new acquaintences are all about by observing them before we leave.  I'm going to go into town with them; I want to learn more about them, and our capital at the same time.  I'll see you two in the morning."  Moon's Brand turns about, and walks back down the hallway toward Jesabela and Hoagar.

Just to confirm, this is not meant to have an annoyed tone, or sound arguementative.  I set my alarm for P.M. instead of A.M., and was running behind, so a VERY quick reply was all I could leave!


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 25, 2004)

Moon's Brand makes her way back to Jesabela and Hoagar.







			
				Paido said:
			
		

> She leans forward and lowers her voice. "You see, I have worked for the Zultan of Cloeasia - though not directly, of course - on a privateer ship. We were hunting Vassagonian slavers on the main, from the Kuri Sea to the Gulf of Tentarium. We had to keep our allegiance secret, as our beloved Zultan cannot risk open war on the Vassagonian Empire. Nevertheless he could not just stand there and watch the cruelty of the Vassagonians, as you can certainly understand! But he did support us covertly - and after a few years of such work, you do pick up a few things ..." Jesabela winks at Moon's Brand. "And even a daughter of the upper classes can get somewhat rusty in matters of etiquette when she's among rugged sea dogs since she was not much older than you are now.



  "Well, that's quite interesting.  Seeing as we'll be spending at least the next few days together, and I have only been to Holmgard once, many years ago, I was hoping I might join the two of you on your trek about the city.  I'm interested to learn more about it, and since you seem to know the city rather well Jesabela, you'd make a first-rate guide through these unfamiliar streets."  Turning to Hoagar, she continues, "and although I speak Drodarin, I have little knowledge of the culture and your people.  I should certainly enjoy the opportunity to learn more over some dinner," she says, then drops her voice down lower. "Besides, my comrades seem to be in a bit of a dour mood, and probably would not prove to be all that likely to go out and experience the city this evening anyways.  Would you have me along?" she finishes.


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 25, 2004)

"I apologize if I seem to be reacting harshly," mutters Dark Hawk, as the Kai walk down the grand halls. "Even before my days at the monastary, my mother always taught me to respect our nobles, and the lesson might have gone a bit too far into me. Perhaps if we had talked about our audience before hand and managed to come across a bit more readied and able, perhaps if I hadn't had taken all those talks from Mother so seriously, and perhaps a dozen other things." With a sigh and what might have been a smile Dark Hawk regarded his fellows. "But it is all perhaps, and it has already happened. We'll have to keep our wits together so that we don't come across as the eager youths we are. I want to serve and prove my worth as much, or more so than either of you."

And in almost a conspiratorial tone, very hushed, "Let's see about hunting down that dwarf and that slip of a rogueling girl - I overheard them saying something about what might very well be our last civilized meal while we're on this venture.... Let us find out about them together, as we should be acting as a team in this and all things, yes?"

And without waiting for a reply, Dark Hawk bolts down the hall for the streets of Holmgard, obviously challenging his companions to a simple race to the inn....


----------



## Paido (Jun 25, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Yes, we should," says Hoagar, smiling. _Doubt if those monks would be up to a tipple anyhow._



Jesabela smiles back. "Shall we meet at the citadels gates, then, when the sun touches the horizon? Or would you like to explore Holmgard together? If so, I would prefer to take care of securing a map - and provisions - first. Afterwards, I'm game!"

*       *       *​


			
				adgramaine said:
			
		

> "And my lady, " he calls out as he walks away, "Yes, you were wrong. He is king here, even if that means nothing to you, he is OUR King. Please respect that at least...."
> 
> He turns a sharp corner and seemingly vanishes from sight.



Jesabela looks after him thoughfully. _There certainly seems to be more to him than meets the eye ..._





			
				Relenoir said:
			
		

> Moon's Brand makes her way back to Jesabela and Hoagar.  "Well, that's quite interesting. [...] Would you have me along?" she finishes.



Jesabela laughs. "Thanks for the compliment, but 'knowing the city rather well' can probably only be said in comparison to the lot of you - I've been here for no more than a few days myself. But I shall endeavour to do my best, then!"

She turns to Hoagar. "What say you, Master Dwarf, shall we take the young lass along, or would that be ... irresponsible?" That last word is accompanied by a mischievous grin.


@ Adgramaine: "that slip of a rogueling girl" - you _do_ realize that Jesabela's at least 5 years older than Dark Hawk, don't you?    Just wanted to make certain ...


----------



## Krug (Jun 25, 2004)

Hoagar says "Yes, we'll meet later when the day is done and the night is out." Hoagar sets off to find whatever material he can to help him with his bullets.


----------



## Paido (Jun 25, 2004)

Looking after the dwarven gunner, Jesabela says: "We'll take that as an 'aye' then, shall we, Moon's Brand? Feeling up to a good rock toad tongue?"

Then she sets out to take care of acquiring a map and securing the travel provisions, as well as finding out where the chambers reserved for them are.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 26, 2004)

Moon's Brand smiles to herself as she watches the other two race down the hallway.  "I'll stick with my original idea, and meet up with you two later on!" she calls out to them as they turn another corner.  Despite enjoying a good competition, she knows when she's outmatched.  _Discretion IS the better part of valor, as our masters say,_ she thinks to herself as she walks back down the hall to where she last saw Hoagar and Jesabela.  _I still can't match their pace, but I'm getting there!  And with Silver Wind and his Tracking, 'tis a futile contest to begin with, from my perspective.  Better off getting to know our new companions,_ she muses as she turns another corner and meets back up with Jesabela and Hoagar, who is getting ready to go on his way.  After a brief exchange, the dwarf departs, while the woman and the girl look into their rooms, a map, and traveling provisions.  Later on, they meet at the palace gates, to await Hoagar.  _This may be the best way to learn what I can about our companions' characters, by observing them in social situations._ 
Of course, it all has to get to the more interesting "venture into the unknown" part of the adventure right as I leave for vacation!  Makes me wish we had computer access at Disney World!  Well, until sometime on July 5, Moon's Brand is in your hands, Andrew.  She would be certain to Heal herself up to four times per day if injured, use Glancing Blow against hits that would cause unconsciousness or critical hits, Dangerous Whispers upon entering buildings, staying in any place for a while, or in other potentially unfavorable or suspicious situations, and Primal Kenning to keep herself and others from being unwittingly toxified.  Have fun everyone, I will be looking forward to returning and resuming game play!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 29, 2004)

The next morning comes, and the heroes are awoken by the sounds of loud knocking upon the door to their rooms.  In walk two Sommlending soldiers, a thin, wiry man with a longbow slung over his shoulder, and a massive Durncrag hillman, an impressive axe slung across his back.  The soldiers greet the heroes, averting their eyes from the dressing females.  "I'm Zane," says the one with the bow, in a noticable Kirlundin accent, "and this is Shof.  The third escort King Ulnar dispatched, Asojar, is down in the courtyard helping to load the caravan.  The King says you're to go down to the kitchens and get yourself some breakfast, and then we'll be off."

The company proceeds through the hallways towards the kitchens.  There, they are greeted by an attractive young lady.  "And what'll you folks be eating this morning?  We have nearly anything you'd want, except," she looks towards Hoagar and grins, "some of your more exotic dwarven fare."

Tried to post earlier, but the boards had a hiccup.  So I lost 20 minute's worth of typing...


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 29, 2004)

"My Lady, you are kind," says Silver Wind with a grin.  "If I may, can I have some fruit and water?"  He takes her by the hand and leads her into the kitchen.


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 29, 2004)

"Whatever meats you have ready I am sure will be fine...", says Dark Hawk. "This might be the last time for a while I get to enjoy cooked food."

He glances towards a wall, taking great care in examining the mortal and stone work as he is sure his last comment will broke some attention....


----------



## Krug (Jun 29, 2004)

"Eggs and anything coated in a nice thick layer of oil," says Hoagar. "So Zane and Shof.. eager for the journey ahead?"


----------



## Paido (Jun 30, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> The next morning comes, and the heroes are awoken by the sounds of loud knocking upon the door to their rooms.  In walk two Sommlending soldiers, a thin, wiry man with a longbow slung over his shoulder, and a massive Durncrag hillman, an impressive axe slung across his back.



A soft moan comes from below Jesabelas blanket, followed by a muffled "oh, get keelhauled, will ya? Damn noisy landlubbers ..."

*       *       *​


			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> The company proceeds through the hallways towards the kitchens. There, they are greeted by an attractive young lady.  "And what'll you folks be eating this morning?  We have nearly anything you'd want, except," she looks towards Hoagar and grins, "some of your more exotic dwarven fare."



At those last words, Jesabelas face seems to turn a bit green for a moment.




			
				adgramaine said:
			
		

> "Whatever meats you have ready I am sure will be fine...", says Dark Hawk. "This might be the last time for a while I get to enjoy cooked food."



"Don't tell me we've got no cook on board for that journey," she mutters. "On second thought - don't tell me anything about cooking right now." The young woman presses her hand to her forehead and moans again softly.




			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "Eggs and anything coated in a nice thick layer of oil," says Hoagar.



Jesabela nearly gags for a moment at that thought. "Just some toast and fruits for me, please. And a hot jala. In a bucket."

She looks for a place the morning sun hasn't invaded in force yet and sits down. _Really shouldn't have taken that swig of Bor-brew, no matter what Hoagar said! Next time, keep to the Chai-cheer, girl._ Then she grins weakly to herself. _But you gotta admit, it was a fun evening!_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 1, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> "So Zane and Shof.. eager for the journey ahead?"



"So we are," Zane says, hungrily devouring a rather unappetizing plate of fish and sausages.  "Been all around Sommerlund in service of the King, but ain't ne'er been to Ragadorn."  He goes silent, staring into space, thinking.  "They say it's rough country out there.  As for Shof, well, you won't get much out of him.  That man's a fine strong killin' arm - guess you'd have to be, up there in the mountains with the Giaks and Kai knows what else - but not much else."  He flashes a grin.  He downs the rest of his meal quickly and pushes his plate back.  He belches.

"Well, I guess we'd best be headin' up to meet Asojar, now."

In the courtyard sits two large merchant's wagons.  Tying supplies and crated trade goods into the carts is a tall, stringy-looking man with an impressive mane of dark hair and a long scar running down his face and right over his eye.  He turns to the group and waves.

"This here's Asojar," Zane says.  "He's from a little village in Southlund.  He won't be talkin' too much, y'see, he fell afoul of some bandits on the highway near Anskaven.  Took his tongue, don't you know."  

Two merchants come out of the citadel, and climb up into the driver's seats.  Zane takes his place in one of the driver's seats, and Asojar in the other.  "You five and Shof'll be in the backs, I'll let it up to you how you want to seat yourselves."  He looks around a bit, and then turns his head again.  "And if there's nothing else, I'm guessing we'll be off, then."


----------



## Krug (Jul 1, 2004)

"A seat where I can get a good aim," says Hoagar. "Not that we expect bandits, do we?" the dwarf smiles. "Still groggy from the drink, milady?" he says to Jesabela. 

_He'll plonk himself near the back_


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 1, 2004)

Silver Wind decides to sit nearest to the other Kai Lords.


----------



## Paido (Jul 1, 2004)

abc



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> In the courtyard sits two large merchant's wagons.  Tying supplies and crated trade goods into the carts is a tall, stringy-looking man with an impressive mane of dark hair and a long scar running down his face and right over his eye.  He turns to the group and waves.



Jesabela starts to nod back, but quickly reconsiders and instead smiles at him, still a bit weakly.




			
				Krug said:
			
		

> "A seat where I can get a good aim," says Hoagar. "Not that we expect bandits, do we?" the dwarf smiles. "Still groggy from the drink, milady?" he says to Jesabela.



"Your Bor-brew packs quite the punch, Master Longbeard, I have to admit that," she mutters. She carefully lowers herself down on the place across from Hoagar. _At least I'll have fresh air here in the back. And Hoagar won't glare at me all the time ..._ "Do you dwarves have any hangover cures able to stand up to it?" She smiles at him, though without much hope ...


----------



## Krug (Jul 1, 2004)

"Well we don't have hangovers, my dear Jesebela," says Hoagar, smiling. He scans the Kai Lords. _They need to have fun once in a while._


----------



## Paido (Jul 2, 2004)

Jesabela chuckles softly at Hoagars words. "Now that's a good yarn!"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 3, 2004)

"OK, well if that's all then," Zane says, "I guess we're off."  The wagons clatter off across the courtyard and out into the streets.

"Watch yourself, little lady," Shof says with an exaggerated grin.  "You're looking green as the Kai's cloaks."  Jesabela gives a half-hearted smile as a reply, and looks at her feet.

In a few moments, the gates of Holmgard creak open, and the merchant wagons pass into the Sommlending countryside.  The three young Kai gaze about the wagons excitedly.

After a full day of riding, the drivers stop the wagons and tie up the horses.  The dark forests surrounding the Mountains of Moytura are just visible on the horizon, and the dim outlines of the mountains beyond that.  The three Kai leap out of the wagon, followed by Shof, then by Hoagar and Jesabela, who's found that the fresh breeze in her face served admirably well to get rid of her dwarven hangover.

"I'm guessing we'll camp here for the night," Zane says, walking over towards the others.  Shof and Asojar are gathering wood for a fire.  "No sense going into the wood of Moytura tonight."


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 3, 2004)

"Well, chaps, and lady, if you'll excuse me I'll go and hunt us down some food.  Any preference?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 3, 2004)

"Something edible would be nice," says Hoagar. "Rabbit, boar.. hopefully not chipmunk."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 5, 2004)

Shof and Asojar return with some wood, and Zane builds a fire.  Silver Wind manages to capture a few rabbits, which Asojar wordlessly cleans.  The group spends time telling stories of Vashna and the Battles of Moytura and Maakengorge, inspired by their proximity to the mountains of Moytura long into the night, taking turns watching over the camp.  Finally, the night passes without incident.

Two days later, the wagon is in the depths of the wood of Moytura.  Hoagar is sharing a rather amusing story about a spectacular mishap a fellow dwarf had while mixing his gunpowder, when a flaming arrow shoots down out of the sky.  Shof yells out a warning to the driver of the wagon, and another fire arrow shoots into the wagon the Kai are riding in.

"_Darg Agna-kor-Kona!_"


----------



## Krug (Jul 5, 2004)

"What is happening?" shouts Hoagar. "Who dares interrupt my story-telling?" Hoagar takes out his rifle and aims at where he believes the source of the fire-arrows to be. "Up ears and eyes; an ambush!"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 5, 2004)

Hoagar looks up.  There, hovering above the trees, is a large, bat-winged form, a sack or some other object clutched in its talons.  His years in the Durncrag border forts have taught him what it is.  "Kraan!" shouts the dwarf.  Then, "Most likely a few Giaks, as well."  

Casting their eyes about, the Kai can see that another Kraan carrying a sack hovering above their wagon.

With a guttural cry of "tot zegor!", evidently from a human tongue, the Kraan drop their sacks.  When they hit the ground, they unfurl and out rush several Giaks!  The Kraan fly off towards the east. 

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Giak #1: unhurt
Giak #2: unhurt
Giak #3: unhurt
Giak #4: unhurt
Giak #5: unhurt
Giak #6: unhurt

Moon's Brand: unhurt
Dark Hawk: unhurt
Silver Wind: unhurt
Hoagar: unhurt
Jesabela: unhurt
Shof: unhurt
Asojar: unhurt
Zane: unhurt

A bit of explanation on how I do combats.  Roll up your initiatives, declare your actions, after I have everyone I'll post a summary of the round's actions and an updated condition chart.


----------



## Paido (Jul 5, 2004)

Jesabela rolled 20 for _Initiative_; +4 for Dex should make that a full 24 ...  

Assuming the Giaks were dropped in front of us so we cannot just attempt to out"run" them, and assuming as well that the second flaming arrow did hit the wagon:

Jesabela quickly moves away from the back so the Kai lords can get out unhindered, then starts to put out the flames that lick at the wagon. All the while she keeps an eye out for Giaks that get past the defenders and might attack her.

How she goes about extinguishing the flames depends on their location and size, of course. Jesabela probably will grab up a bucket or pot, fill it with water from the wagon's supplies and drench the fire with that ...


----------



## Krug (Jul 6, 2004)

Hoagar rolls a 14; +4 for Dex so that's 18.

"Darn Giaks! Taste another kind of Bor Brew!" he shouts, firing his rifle at the nearest Giak.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 6, 2004)

5, +2 for Dex, for a total of 7

Silverwind draws an arrow form his quiver and nocks it to his bow.  "Time to die, spawn of Naar!"


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey everyone!  Looks like I got back in a nick of time!    Rolled 19 for initiative, +4 Dex = 23.
Moon's Brand stands upon the top of the wagon, careful to remain out of the way of Jesabela as she douses the fire.  Deftly stringing her bow and training an arrow upon the nearest visible opponent with a ranged weapon, she makes note of the Kraan's flight path.  _East. . .  Why are they flying east?_  With no time to consider the implications of her observation, she files the thought away for later discussion with her comrades.  
If there are no opponents in sight with ranged weapons, she will fire at the nearest Giak.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 6, 2004)

Jesabela: 24
Moon's Brand: 23
Giak #5: 21
Dark Hawk: 20
Hoagar: 18
Shof: 14
Asojar, Giak #4, Zane: 13
Giak #6: 8
Silver Wind: 7 

Hurriedly, Jesabela casts her eyes about.  Seeing what she is about, Zane tosses her his waterskin as he leaps off the wagon and she douses the flames with that.  Moon's Brand draws an arrow back and lets it fly.  It hits one of the Giaks directly in the throat, and it goes down with a gurgling scream. 

One of the Giaks closes with Dark Hawk, and hits him in the shoulder with his jagged Darklands blade.  Dark Hawk retaliates, sinking his blade into the Giak's belly.  With a thunderous boom, Hoagar blasts at the Giak running towards him, but misses.

A Giak closes with Silver Wind and attempts to stab him, but misses.  With a massive roar, Shof jumps out of the wagon, chopping at the Giak that just missed the Kai Lord.  The Giak falls, its skull cleft by the Durncragsmen's axe.  Asojar runs at another Giak, skewering it on his sword.  Another Giak runs at the wagon and Jesabela, but is caught with a glancing blow from one of Zane's arrows.

The Giak Hoagar fired at leaps at the dwarf but, didoriented by the booming of the gun, it fails to hit.  Silver Wind shoots an arrow at the remaining Giaks, but misses. 

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Giak #1: dead
Giak #2: dead
Giak #3: dead
Giak #4: lightly wounded
Giak #5: severely wounded
Giak #6: unhurt

Moon's Brand: unhurt
Dark Hawk: lightly wounded
Silver Wind: unhurt
Hoagar: unhurt
Jesabela: unhurt
Shof: unhurt
Asojar: unhurt
Zane: unhurt

Forgot to mention last round, you can go ahead and roll your to hit and damage, and I'll just trust you.


----------



## Paido (Jul 7, 2004)

We don't have to roll for Initiative every round, do we? In case we _do_, I'd have to announce an unhappy 3 (i.e. INI of 7) ...

All right, assuming that the flames have died last round:


Jesabela whirls around, whips out a dagger and throws it at the Giak running at her.


Rolled a 12 for the attack; +6 for _Ranged Combat Skill_ makes an 18 of that! ... Drawing the dagger and throwing it _is_ possible in one round, isn't it?

Oh, and thanks for the trust!


----------



## Krug (Jul 7, 2004)

Hoagar grunts. "Enough of this! I'll not waste another bullet on yer kind!" he shouts, drawing out his waraxe and chopping at the nearest Giak.

_Hmm... I don't have dice with me right now. Could you roll for me? Actually I still think it's better the DM rolls..._


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 7, 2004)

Cursing the fact that there must be a slight breeze throwing his aim off, Silver Wind follows Hoagar's example, dropping his bow and drawing his short sword.

Paido, you are fine, Initiative is only rolled at the start of combat.

I agree with Krug that the DM should roll during combat, but in case you still want to go with us doing it I rolled 14 to hit and 3 damage.


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 7, 2004)

Knocking another arrow, Moon's Brand swiftly lets fly at the uninjured Giak, trying to keep it from her fellows, unless there is a closer Giak threatening her.
_May have missed this time; I rolled a 7, plus 1 for the bow, 4 for Dex, and 2 for CS comes to 14.  I'm not sure what the Giak's AC is, but if I did hit, I do only 2 points of damage to it: I rolled a 1, +1 for the Mastercraft bow._ 
Edit: I'll third the suggestion made by Paido and Eternalknight.  Besides, my character was fighting better when Andrew was rolling for me!  Again, thanks for the trust, though! 
If the combat ends after this round, Moon's Brand will try to salvage or find some arrows; wouldn't want to run out!
Also, two questions: do we know if these are Swamp or Mountain Giaks, and what kind of riders did we see on the Kraan as they flew away?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 7, 2004)

Jesabela: 24
Moon's Brand: 23
Giak #5: 21
Dark Hawk: 20
Hoagar: 18
Shof: 14
Asojar, Giak #4, Zane: 13
Silver Wind: 7 

Jesabela whips a dagger at the Giak running towards her, and catches a glancing blow on its upper arm.  Black blood oozes out, and it stops momentarily.  Moon's Brand, meanwhile, shoots another arrow, which carves a furrow out of the side of a Giak's head.  It shrieks and runs towards her, brandishing its sword.  Another Giak chops at Dark Hawk and connects, and Dark Hawk retaliates with his blade, only to miss.

Hoagar grunts and puts down his gun, leaping at the Giak which was attacking him, felling it with his Drodarin axe.  Shof chops at a Giak, missing.  As one falls, Asojar whirls back and slices at another, missing.  The Giak at the wagon attempts to hit Jesabela with its sword, but the pirate dodges out of the way and its blade sinks into the wood.  Zane reaches into his quiver, but then seeing that all the Giaks are in melee, decides against it.  He draws a short sword and runs towards the wagon.  

Meanwhile, Silver Wind dives at the Giak in the wagon and opens a ghastly wound in its shoulder.  It screams as black blood comes out of the wound.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Giak #1: dead
Giak #2: dead
Giak #3: dead
Giak #4: critically wounded
Giak #5: severely wounded
Giak #6: dead

Moon's Brand: unhurt
Dark Hawk: moderately wounded
Silver Wind: unhurt
Hoagar: unhurt
Jesabela: unhurt
Shof: unhurt
Asojar: unhurt
Zane: unhurt

If you guys would rather I roll, I will, no problem.  
Relenoir: I'm honestly not sure what the difference in Giaks is.  I'm assuming they're whatever type Lone Wolf encounters more frequently.  As to riders, you can really only tell that they're man-sized, and bigger than Giaks.  Possibly Vordaks or Drakkar.


----------



## Krug (Jul 8, 2004)

Hoagar laughs as his axe slams into the Giak and eviscerates him. "Hah! Sometimes the old weapons are the best!" Hoagar charges at whichever Giak is nearest, attempting to flank it with his comrades if possible. He will attempt to use his axe to subdue the Giak.


----------



## Paido (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, as far as dice rolling is concerned, I'd be content with both ways. As the general consent seems to be "let Andrew roll", that's okay with me! (Probably better for me, too, considering my usual luck with dice ...   )


While the Giak is busy freeing his blade from the wood, Jesabela swiftly draws her cutlass and punches him hard into the face.


That is to say, she goes for the alternate cutlass attack. Only difference seems to be bludgeoning damage instead, correct? BTW, if there's a chance of knocking him out instead of killing him (without much fuss, i.e. big penalties), she'll do that. For interrogation purposes later on.

*edit:* Just saw Krug's post - probably my foe is the nearest Giak Hoagar's looking for ... I'm all for flanking him!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 8, 2004)

Seeing the fountain of black blood issuing from the Giak's shoulder, Silver Wind moves in for the kill.

Or, put it another way, I'm attacking the Giak in the wagon again.


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 8, 2004)

Moon's Brand will be setting down her bow with one hand whilst drawing her sword with the other; knowing the remaining Giaks are in melee, she does not wish to injure her companions.  She will attempt to aid Dark Hawk in defeating the Giak, seeing he is injured, if she can reach them during the round, leaving the Silver Wind, Jesabela, and Hoagar to deal with the other Giak.  If she cannot reach the other combat, but can get close enough to throw a dagger, she will if she gets a clear shot from a medium or less distance.  With a cry of "Die infernal spawn!" she races into the fray.  
If combat ends this round, she will use her Healing to help any of her injured allies _before_ going to recover any arrows that she can.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 9, 2004)

Jesabela pulls out her sword, turns it around, and smacks the Giak in the wagon smartly on the forehead.  Moon's Brand pulls out her sword and runs at the Giak fighting Dark Hawk, and cleaves open its throat as she runs by. 

Dark Hawk, meanwhile, runs at the remaining Giak, running it through with his sword.  Clambering up into the wagon, Hoagar swings his axe at the final Giak, and cleaves its head from its body.  All the Giaks lie dead before the party.

After tending to Dark Hawk's wounds, Moon's Brand moves out, gathering up spent arrows.  While doing so, she takes note of familiar-looking low shrubs with purple fruit.  She quickly identifies these as Larnuma.  There are three Meals' worth of Larnuma fruits here.


----------



## Krug (Jul 9, 2004)

"Well that was a quick fight," says Hoagar, glad to find his axe skills have not deteoriated. "So we have a survivor?" growls the dwarf. "What should we do with him?"


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 9, 2004)

"Kill the vile spawn."

Silver Wind realizes that the others will probably want to interogate the giak.  But after his father, a Border Ranger, was left crippled by a giak, he has nothing but loathing for the foul beasts.


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 9, 2004)

Leaving the others to interrogate the Giak, Moon's Brand goes about picking and packing the Larnuma fruit meals that she found, planning on giving one such meal to Dark Hawk when they next eat to help him recover from his wounds.  She will store the other two for later treatment usage.  "We probably won't want to stick around here too long," she says when she returns.  "What did the rest of you find out from the Giak?  And who was it that flew in on the Kraan?  By the way, I've never heard of Giaks making good pets, so there's no way we're taking it with us."  Moon's brand then realizes she may be the only one who speaks Giak here.  "Were you able to interrogate it?  Or did you need me to translate?"  She will do so if required.


----------



## Paido (Jul 9, 2004)

Just a quick question: How many Giaks _were_ left after the last round? I thought it were only two, but in this round we seem to have felled three, maybe even four?

And: Do we indeed have a captive now, or did someone slay the one I tried to knock out? (For my post, I'll just assume there _is_ a survivor.)

Jesabela bends down to the Giak lying in front of her, takes away whatever weapons he has, and starts to search him for anything useful. "Master Hoagar, could you scrounge up some rope to tie him up? I'll keep an eye on him meanwhile", she calls out. "We might be able to get some useful information out of him. After all, this doesn't seem like a simple raid - I think someone sent them after us in particular. And I'd love to know who that was."

After the Giak has been taken care of, Jesabela will retrieve and clean her dagger.




			
				Relenoir said:
			
		

> "We probably won't want to stick around here too long," [Moon's Brand] says when she returns.



"Yes, the Kraan might return with reinforcements. Of course they might have set up an ambush farther down the road as well ... We should proceed carefully. Maybe leave this place, but not go too far before interrogating our captive here."




> "What did the rest of you find out from the Giak?  And who was it that flew in on the Kraan?  By the way, I've never heard of Giaks making good pets, so there's no way we're taking it with us."  Moon's brand then realizes she may be the only one who speaks Giak here.  "Were you able to interrogate it?  Or did you need me to translate?"



Jesabela shrugs. "Nothing so far, he hasn't woke up yet. And the Kraan riders sounded human - could have been Drakkarim, or whatever scum works with the Darklords. You're the Kai lords, you tell _me_."


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 9, 2004)

"I still say the giak should die," says Silver Wind, wiping the blade of his short sword meaningfully.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 9, 2004)

Shof nods at Jesabela's statement.  "I think so too.  Has to do with our... cargo, mostlike."  He smiles at Silver Wind.  "Eager to wet your blade again, are ye?  I think as the others say, we should talk to this one first."

After the merchants and soldiers make sure everything is secure and their cargo isn't damaged, they hitch up the wagons again.  "Well, unless there's anything else you folks need to be doin', we'd best be on our way out of this evil forest."  The wagons roll on.

Nightfall comes on the barren plains of the Wildlands, and once again Zane clears a spot for a fire as the other two Sommlending soldiers gather wood.  Zane makes sure to find a spot sheltered by a rocky overhang.  "Less risk of us being seen by Kraan or whatnot, now we know they're about.  From now on, one of us best keep the King's scroll with them.  Less chance of the Darkspawn destroying it, hopefully."




			
				Paido said:
			
		

> Just a quick question: How many Giaks _were_ left after the last round? I thought it were only two, but in this round we seem to have felled three, maybe even four?



Chalk it up to another of my errors.  I copied an old version of the battle chart thing and had you guys killing an extra Giak.  Final toll: five dead Giaks, one knocked out in the wagon.  If you want to do anything else before leaving, just post it and we'll assume you took care of it.


----------



## Krug (Jul 10, 2004)

Hoagar looks at the rest of the company. "Not me, since I deal with explosive stuff!" He casts his eye over the area. "So how did the giaks know about us? Let us interrogate our prisoner."

Hoagar will find ways to torture the Giak in order to make it talk. He says to the monks "Maybe you can read his mind?" he says scoffingly.

_What do Giaks speak anyway?  _


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 10, 2004)

Moon's Brand will _NOT_ be okay with torture.  Threaten it, try to trick it into saying something, but torture is indulged in by evil beings.  "Hoagar, Giaks speak. . . Giak of course!  Pretty simplistic language, and fortunately, I know how to speak it, so I can find out what it needs to know.  For example, the cry we heard earlier I think was 'Drop the Giaks'.  My mind powers are not quite to the level where I can read its mind; that's a bit more advanced than I'm capable of.  However, I will do what I can to figure out what it knows.  No torturing, though.  We're better than that."  Moon's Brand then begins to interrogate the Giak, asking others what she should find out besides her own questions.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 10, 2004)

_Hmm, so she can't read minds.  Must have been a lucky guess back in Holmgard!_ thinks Silver Wind.

"Well," he says out loud, "I for one would like to know what these foul beasts are doing this far east.  Oh, and I agree about the torture; a quick death is good enough for it."


----------



## Paido (Jul 10, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Zane makes sure to find a spot sheltered by a rocky overhang.  "Less risk of us being seen by Kraan or whatnot, now we know they're about.  From now on, one of us best keep the King's scroll with them.  Less chance of the Darkspawn destroying it, hopefully."



Jesabela smiles crookedly. "Aye, but whom shall we entrust with it? I would be perfectly willing to keep it safe, though astonished to hear no protest ..." Her gaze flickers to the Kai lords.


Upon hearing Moon Brand's comment about mind reading, she makes a quick mental note. A few moments later she takes the young Kai lord aside and whispers in her ear: "Morals and ethics are well and fine, but discussing them in earshot of the one you want to interrogate severely limits your options for bluffing. Maybe you should keep that in mind for the next time ..."




			
				Eternalknight said:
			
		

> "Well," [Silver Wind] says out loud, "I for one would like to know what these foul beasts are doing this far east. [...]"



Jesabela looks towards the east. "And try to find out what those Kraan were up to setting course towards the Wildlands. There's something strange about that ..."


Just aside: Did my searching him back at the "ambush" site unearth anything of interest? Gold, equipment, clues of some kind, ...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesabela finds a suit of Giak chain and a black iron sword on the captive.  He has no money and there is nothing outwardly unusual about him, although she does notice a quantity of dried greenish mud on his boots (and those of the other dead Giaks).

When questioned about why the Kraan are so far east, here in the Wildlands, the Giak blubbers something about _Heloknar_ (black leader, also the name Giaks use for Darklords) and a camp near what is apparently a place called Vikka or something.


----------



## Krug (Jul 11, 2004)

Hoagar looks at the others. "A darklord appears interested in our scroll," he says. "So what do we do now with this prisoner?" He takes out his waraxe as though he knows what the decision will be.


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 11, 2004)

> Upon hearing Moon Brand's comment about mind reading, she makes a quick mental note. A few moments later she takes the young Kai lord aside and whispers in her ear: "Morals and ethics are well and fine, but discussing them in earshot of the one you want to interrogate severely limits your options for bluffing. Maybe you should keep that in mind for the next time ..."



 "Good point," she replies with a wink, "but moot when the subject of said threats doesn't speak our language," she finishes with a grin.
Going over to Dark Hawk next, she asks to take a look at the map he commissioned at the Monastery.  She begins scouring it for anyplace named Vikka, while trying to recall if "Vikka" has any significance in the Giak language.  She will also keep her eyes open for anyplace that she sees on the map that might produce green mud.
"As far as the scroll goes, I think we should all take turns holding it.  That way, if they somehow manage to find out who's holding it at one point, the next time it would be someone different.  Since you volunteered to protect it first, Jesabela, why don't you start off with it," she offers diplomatically.  _Besides, if the leak is in our own group, our enemies will tip their hands by knowing who to go after for the scroll on each occasion,_ she muses to herself.  Later on, when she is certain that nobody else will hear, she will tell Silver Wind and Dark Hawk of that last thought, not completely sure she can trust all of the others with them.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 11, 2004)

"Well thought," says Silver Wind softly.  "I must admit I'm not sure about this woman. They lack of respect for King Ulnar was appaling."

"As for Vikka... the place sounds familiar..."

I'm guessing my combination of Hunting and Tracking wouldn't be enough to know that this place is V'ka, would it?  I have no ranks in Knowledge (geography)...


----------



## Paido (Jul 11, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> "Good point," she replies with a wink, "but moot when the subject of said threats doesn't speak our language," she finishes with a grin.



Jesabela cocks an eyebrow. "Can you be so sure he _doesn't_ understand us? Bluffing is not _that_ much of an art ..."




> "As far as the scroll goes, I think we should all take turns holding it.  That way, if they somehow manage to find out who's holding it at one point, the next time it would be someone different.  Since you volunteered to protect it first, Jesabela, why don't you start off with it," she offers diplomatically.



Jesabela shrugs. "Fine with me."

She'll take possession of the scroll as soon as there's a chance to do it inconspiciously; maybe at night, when no one's watching.


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 12, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> "Well thought," says Silver Wind softly.  "I must admit I'm not sure about this woman. They lack of respect for King Ulnar was appaling."
> "As for Vikka... the place sounds familiar..."
> I'm guessing my combination of Hunting and Tracking wouldn't be enough to know that this place is V'ka, would it?  I have no ranks in Knowledge (geography)...



With her voice low, she replies, "Honestly, I'm not sure about anyone besides the three of us.  We could have a traitor or spy right in our group.  I still haven't reached the level of mastery of Sixth Sense to be able to tell, so we'll have to rely on our outward observations.  As far as Vikka goes, it sounds vaguely familiar to me too, but I can't quite place it either. . ."
I don't have any Geography either, but I do have a high intelligence score and knowledge of the Darklands, even though Maakenmire is an associate, not part of the Darklands themselves.  Do I have any luck with a roll or by using the map?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning comes.  The night has brought no further attacks by any servants of the Darklords - in fact, by anything save for several dead sandsnakes.  As the party eats their breakfast, some eggs the Kai Lords have scavenged, the merchants retrieve the horses.

"Thievery!" you hear them shout a moment later.

The group and the three Sommlending soldiers rush over to find that the lashes tying the horses to nearby trees have been cut.  The horses are nowhere to be seen.  

The merchants are understandably in a panic - other than King Ulnar's "package", the wagons _are_ loaded with legitimate tradegoods.  "However will we get these to Ragadorn now?"

Well, between Silver Wind and Moon's Brand both, you have at least an educated guess that that's likely where the Giak meant.  We'll compromise.


----------



## Krug (Jul 14, 2004)

Hoagar inspects the cut on the ropes to see if they give any clue as to who might have done it. He also looks around the area where the horses were to see if there are any footprints or such. 

"There is no choice for the tradegoods," says Hoagar. "Our delivery is more important. We should set foot to deliver it. The three of you," he says, addressing the soldiers, "will have to stay behind. We will send someone with horses once we reach the nearest town or Ragadorn."

_Probably someone from within our group cut it,_ Hoagar muses. _But who?_


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 14, 2004)

Silver Wind tells everyone to calm down and go back to the wagon, before he goes and checks where the horses were. 

Can I use Tracking to try to see any tracks that lead to and from where the horses were please?


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 15, 2004)

Moon's Brand gets Jesabela's attention when she is removed from everyone else.  "Is it safe?" she mutters to her, under her breath.  After Jesabela's response, she goes over to Silver Wind to try to help him with finding the horses.  As he follows the trail, she will frequently use Dangerous Whispers to discern danger such as traps while following along behind.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 16, 2004)

Investigating the trail, Silver Wind finds no less than eight separate sets of tracks, all leading in the same direction.  Four are from the horses, while the other four, each directly beside a horse's (possibly people leading the animals), are human-sized and, at least to the naked eye, appear to be of the general shape of a human track as well.  The trail leads steadily eastward, and Silver Wind follows it for nearly a half hour.  Moon's Brand uses her mind to scan the area, but senses nothing dangerous - nothing beyond a few snakes which she warns the other Kai to avoid.

Back at the camp, the three Sommlending soldiers nod begrudgingly.  "Aye, we'll stay," says Shof.  Zane adds, "When you get to Vanosa, send more horses if you can."


----------



## Krug (Jul 16, 2004)

Hoagar follows behind the Kai monks. "Let's hasten our journey. I do not think we can find our horses eh?"


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 16, 2004)

"Maybe not, good dwarf, but it at least might give some clue as to who took them and why the giaks attacked."


----------



## Paido (Jul 16, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> Moon's Brand gets Jesabela's attention when she is removed from everyone else.  "Is it safe?" she mutters to her, under her breath.



"Now that would depend on whether you trust me with it, wouldn't it", Jesabela whispers back, a somewhat amused sparkle in her eyes.

Then she as well walks over to Silver Wind. She watches him searching for trails, and before he starts to follow them, she asks in a low tone of voice: "Do you have any idea how old these tracks are?"

*       *       *​
While Moon's Brand, Silver Wind and Hoagar follow the tracks, Jesabela stays with the three soldiers, the merchants and Dark Hawk at the camp.




			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> [...] the three Sommlending soldiers nod begrudgingly.  "Aye, we'll stay," says Shof.  Zane adds, "When you get to Vanosa, send more horses if you can."



Jesabela nods at that. "We shall try. There might arise the question of payment, though; is there anyone we can trust far enough in Vanosa, anyone who might be ready to help the King's Men? Or could we trouble you", she asks, turning to the merchants, "for enough money to at least rent the horses you need?"


While waiting for the others to return, Jesabela will keep a wary eye on her companions, as she's not sure whether there's indeed a traitor among them. She'll especially keep an eye on the person(s) who was (were) standing guard when the horses were stolen - should Silver Wind have been able to tell the age of the tracks.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 17, 2004)

Jesabela stays behind at the camp.  After a few moments, Silver Wind and the others return from their brief trip.  The tracks led eastward for a distance, and then before a rocky outcropping the apparently human tracks split off from the horses.  The horse tracks continued eastward, while the human tracks went to the edge of the rocks and disappeared.

Zane gives Jesabela the name of a stablemaster in Vanosa who will allow at least deferrment of payment for a time.  He says the stablemaster owes him for disposing of some Szalls.

*****

The Kai Lords, the dwarf, and the pirate continue across the barren plains of the Wildlands.  In the early evening, the chimney-smoke of the village of Vanosa appears on the horizon.

The tracks Silver Wind is following are relatively fresh, and he's confident that they are, indeed, the tracks relevant to the robbery.  Either Shof or Zane was on watch at the time, either one as the precise time the tracks were made can't be determined.


----------



## Krug (Jul 18, 2004)

"I sense one of the other two must have known about it," says Hoagar suspiciously. "We must be on our guard. Whoever took our horses should know it would only slow us down, not stop us." The dwarf puts his hand on his gun, his eyes darting around the surroundings.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 20, 2004)

So, any updates?  What do we find?


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 20, 2004)

"Well then, if it was Zane, this place we are planning to appropriate horses might very well be a trap, good dwarf, so keeping that musket of yours on hand is likely a wise idea," Moon's Brand chimes in.  "On the other hand, if it were Shof, then this is likely a place where we will actually find some help and horses to be loaned.  We should all be on our guard as we approach the house.  Keep your eyes peeled for anyone on the roof, in the trees, or otherwise obscuring themselves from our sight."  She begins to walk cautiously towards the village, letting the better tracker Silver Wind lead the way while looking for the stable-house that matches the description and location that Zane gave them.  As she walks, she frequently calls upon her Discipline of Sixth Sense to warn her, and the others, of any hidden dangers.
Just a quick note, I can't discern threats from living creatures yet, only inanimate threats.  This means for the time being, the snakes are still inconspicuous, but it did make for a nice story device earlier.  Once we make level I can detect monsters, animals, people, etc.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 21, 2004)

The small group makes their way along towards Vanosa.  At the rocky outcropping, Silver Wind detects quite a bit of disturbed dirt -- much what one would expect from, say, a Kraan.  He theorizes that whoever the thieves were led the horses a distance, then released them and mounted their waiting Kraan.  

Keeping a close eye out for danger, they make their way into the town.  They see no danger, and the stablehouse Zane described is soon found.  As they near the stables, they are greeted by a stocky, middle-aged man.  The situation is explained.

"Zane!  He's not passed through this way for a while.  Oh well, an old debt is a debt all the same, I'm guessin'."  The man leads you through his stables, pointing out four rather weathered-looking horses.  "You two!" he calls to some young men in the back of the stables.  "Take these horses to Zane and his camp," he says, getting the directions from Jesabela.


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 21, 2004)

Moon's Brand gives a visual inspection of the animals as they are brought out of the stables and led away, wishing for the moment that she'd focused more on her animal skills.  The horses don't look strangely. . . familiar, by any chance, do they?


----------



## Krug (Jul 21, 2004)

Hoagar stands next to the monks and looks fierce.


----------



## Paido (Jul 22, 2004)

As Jesabela seems to be the party's spokeswoman at the moment, she keeps a friendly smile on her face while talking to the stablemaster. Secretly, though, she stays wary, inconspiciously watching the buildings and shadows to their sides. _Hopefully one of the Kai remembers to watch our backs ..._

*       *       *​
After the party has taken care of the matter of the horses, Jesabela - cursing herself for not asking _before_ they entered Vanosa - walks beside Hoagar and asks him under her breath: "What say you, Master Longbeard, should we leave the village and camp outside for the night, or dare we seek shelter here? Both may be dangerous ..."


----------



## Krug (Jul 22, 2004)

"I would say let's seek shelter here and mingle.. and get some drinking done. If the locals are guilty of conspiring, one of them should talk after a few drinks!" says Hoagar. _Mixing business with drink was always a fine way to do.. business,_ thought the dwarf. "You monks can sit with us and.. meditate if you're not drinking," said Hoagar.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 23, 2004)

Moon's Brand's suspicions are unfounded; the horses are not the caravan's.

Hoagar and Jesabela, at least, go to spend some time in the town's sole tavern, after arranging for some lodging for the night.  Over the course of their "session", nobody says anything accusing other locals of meeting with the enemy, although they do mention that some Giaks have been seen about lately, and they haven't been seen for many lifetimes before that.


----------



## Krug (Jul 24, 2004)

"Giaks uh? I hope you put a good axe through them as we did," says Hoagar, quaffing down some ale, wishing for Bor brew.

_If there's not much more to be discovered, Hoagar settles down for the night. Are we sleeping in one room or several? I suppose the dwarf will share a room with Jesabela._


----------



## Paido (Jul 24, 2004)

Share a room with her? He'd like that, wouldn't he?    I suppose it will be more like "one room for the ladies, one for the men" ... Apart from reasons of decency, the Kai lords will probably prefer to have a wary eye on each of us two, won't they?


"Well, I suppose we should hit the hammocks now. After all, we still have some way to travel", Jesabela yawns. She still feels sore from all that walking, unused to it as she is. Then she arises from the table, heading for the party's rooms.


----------



## Relenoir (Jul 26, 2004)

"Good idea," Moon's Brand replies.  At the urging of her comrades, she indulged in a second drink, which is more than she's ever had at one sitting.  Feeling a bit on the lightheaded side, she nevertheless takes the precaution of tying a bit of string or thread to the door handle and her hand in a manner that will wake her if someone were to open it, if she can find some (perhaps by unraveling something unimportant).  If the room has a window, she'll put a piece of wood between the lower window and the upper edge to prevent it from being opened, then bid Jesabela goodnight and gladly throw herself down on her cot/hammock/bed, whatever is in the room.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 26, 2004)

Silver Wind does the same.

If he is not in the same room as the other Kai, he will follow Moon's Brands lead and take the same precautions - shall we assume it is part of the Kai training?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 29, 2004)

The next morning, the innkeeper wakes all the sleepers early in the morning.  They have their breakfast and pack their things for the road.  They set off along the road towards Duncrick and another waypoint on their trip.  

On the third day of this leg of the trip, as it nears twilight, Silver Wind holds up his hand, signalling for the party to be wary.  In the dust of the road before them, he detects doglike tracks of some sort.


----------



## Krug (Jul 29, 2004)

Hoagar squints to see the tracks. "So what do you think it is?" he asks Silver Wind softly. The dwarf looks around to see if there's anything suspicious. His hands go to his rifle.


----------



## Paido (Aug 1, 2004)

Jesabela stays back from Silver Wind and the tracks. Her hand resting on the hilt of her cutlass, she keeps a wary eye on their surroundings. _Bloody dust roads, we should have taken a ship to Ragadorn, or at least a sailing boat ..._

Patiently she awaits the young Kai lord's answer to Hoagar's question.


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 1, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Hoagar squints to see the tracks. "So what do you think it is?" he asks Silver Wind softly. The dwarf looks around to see if there's anything suspicious. His hands go to his rifle.




"Hmm.  They _could_ be regular wolf tracks, but with the recent spawn activity I'm inclined to think they are made bu Doomwolves."

Can I tell how fresh they are?


----------



## Relenoir (Aug 1, 2004)

_Hmm, Doomwolves perhaps?_ Moon's Brand thinks to herself, nocking an arrow in her bow as the thought occurs to her.  She looks about warily, anxiously awaiting Silver Wind's response regarding the nature of the tracks, trusting to his judgement over her own.
Edit:  I started typing this response before Eternalknight's post was there.  Assume this is one spot higher in the thread.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 1, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Can I tell how fresh they are?



Kneeling down and examining the tracks further, Silver Wind estimates they're at least fairly recent - likely made within the hour, within two hours at the outside.  Whatever made the tracks is likely still in the area...

Letting everyone in the game know: I'm upgrading my computer (finally!) and won't have ready access to the boards until I get my cable modem hooked up.  I'll still post, but not nearly so often as I was...


----------



## Krug (Aug 2, 2004)

Hoagar readies his rifles, putting a bullet in it, and his eyes dart around, scanning the area. "Something is amiss, uh?"


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 2, 2004)

"Aye, good dwarf, something is definately amiss.  These were made recently.  Keep your eyes open and your weapons ready my friends."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 6, 2004)

Twilight is beginning to darken the sky when disturbing howls are heard.  _Doomwolves_, the Kai think automatically, but with a second howl they realize that the howls are not quite those of the wolves favored by the Darklords... they are somehow higher-pitched, more screeching, and it seems almost that a feral intelligence lies behind them.  

Spinning on their heels, the adventurers see three creatures slinking along the base of some rocks behind them.  It's too dark to get a good look at the creatures, but they are about the size and build of a man, with animalistic features...


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2004)

"Halt or I'll shoot!" shouts Hoagar. He huddles close to the others so there are no gaps. "What are they?" he whispers, sweat pouring down from his brow. He looks concerned at Moon's Brand, who is just a child. _That girl shouldna be here in this kind of place!_


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 6, 2004)

"I don't know Hoagar", whispers Silver Wind in reply while nocking an arrow to his bow.  "But I bet they aren't friendly."


----------



## Relenoir (Aug 7, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> "I don't know Hoagar", whispers Silver Wind in reply while nocking an arrow to his bow.  "But I bet they aren't friendly."



"You can say that again!"  Moon's Brand answers, drawing a bead on the nearest of the wolf-men with her bow, prepared to fire at the slightest provocation.  A single bead of sweat trickles down her brow, furrowed in concentration, to rest at the tip of her nose.  "We are well-armed and outnumber you.  Either leave us alone, speak if you are friends, or face the consequences!" she boldly addresses the approaching creatures, ready to attack if need be.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 8, 2004)

In answer to Moon's Brand's threat, there is no reply, but the canine humanoids draw closer.  The Kai Lords get a good look at them as they draw closer.  They are Dhax, servants of the Darklords believed to have been spawned from Doomwolf stock.  

Roll initiatives and declare first actions, since these guys are going to go ahead and attack.


----------



## Krug (Aug 8, 2004)

_Rolled 5. ;P +4 = 9_
Hoagar shoots at the nearest Dhax. "Down with you, vile things! Concentrate your fire!" He shouts to the others.
He huddles close together with the rest so there are no gaps.


----------



## Relenoir (Aug 9, 2004)

Yuck!  Rolled a 3, plus initiative bonus of 4 equals 7.  Moon's Brand will be firing with her bow, seeing as she already has it ready, and following Hoagar's advice on concentrating fire.  As soon as they continue to slink forward, she will take a shot and reload if possible before initiative.  Same action next round, trying to keep herself out of melee combat.


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 9, 2004)

I got even worse; 3 + 2 for a total of 5.

I'll be firing at the same Dhax as Hoagar.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 16, 2004)

Dhax #2: 22
Jesabela: 19
Dhax #3: 15
Dhax #1: 10
Hoagar: 9
Moon's Brand: 7
Silver Wind: 5 

The first of the Dhax runs towards Hoagar, snapping its jaws.  It fails to bite him, however.  The four coordinate their attacks, and first up is Jesabela, who chops at the canine monster with her curved blade.  The other two Dhax advance towards the group.  Hoagar curses at the dog-man, and fires a blast from his rifle.  The Dhax yelps and at almost the same moment, two arrows from the Kai's bows thud into its chest.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Dhax #1: unhurt
Dhax #2: severely wounded
Dhax #3: unhurt

Moon's Brand: unhurt
Silver Wind: unhurt
Hoagar: unhurt
Jesabela: unhurt

As Adgramaine hasn't even been on the EN boards for over a month, I'm assuming he's dropped.


----------



## Paido (Aug 17, 2004)

After seeing how well the first exchange of attacks went, Jesabela manages to get a grip on her nervousness at facing Dhax. "Hah! I was lead to expect worse from you, you mangy curs!"

Again her cutlass flashes as she lunges for the wounded creature.


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2004)

"You wanna bite me? YOU WANNA BITE ME? BITE THIS!" shouts Hoagar, dropping his rifle and taking out his axe. He'll attack this round if he can.


----------



## Relenoir (Aug 17, 2004)

"That's telling 'em, Greyface!" Moon's Brand exclaims as she prepares to fire at again at the Dhax.  She will fire at whichever one that seems the closest to death on her initiative.


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 18, 2004)

I will fire at whoever is closest to me.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 20, 2004)

Dhax #2: 22
Jesabela: 19
Dhax #3: 15
Dhax #1: 10
Hoagar: 9
Moon's Brand: 7
Silver Wind: 5 

The Dhax whirls towards Jesabela, snapping at her.  It misses, however, and she flails out with her blade.  The sharpened steel whizzes harmlessly past its head.  Of the other Dhax, one rushes in to sink its jaws through Hoagar's armor, wounding the stoic dwarf, while the other wounds Silver Wind frightfully.  Hoagar was making a strike at the Dhax he battled earlier, and his axehead opens a frightful wound in its back.  From the other end of the battle-line, Moon's Brand looses an arrow.  The Dhax's yelp of pain from Hoagar's axe is silenced almost as soon as it begins by an arrow lodging itself in its throat.  The feral creature falls in the dust, and the largest of its fellows kneels to feed off its fallen comrade.  Silver Wind attempts to fire off an arrow, but is distracted by the pain of his wound.  The arrow flies harmlessly into the grass.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Dhax #1: unhurt
Dhax #2: dead
Dhax #3: unhurt

Moon's Brand: unhurt
Silver Wind: severely wounded
Hoagar: moderately wounded
Jesabela: unhurt


----------



## Relenoir (Aug 20, 2004)

Now fearful for her comrades lives, Moon's Brand nocks another arrow and, with a silent prayer to Kai and Ishir on her lips, lets fly at the Dhax still engaged with her associates, temporarily ignoring the feasting one.  _Hold on Silver Wind!_ she silently encourages her friend.  _I can heal you afterward, but right now we need your strength, so stay with us!_  For the upteenth time, she wishes that Dark Hawk were with them still.


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2004)

Ignoring his wound, Hoagar takes his axe and tries to flank one of the Dhax that the others are fighting. "BEAST WOLVES... FEEL MY AXE!" Sweat pouring from his brow, he drives his weapon at another of the beasts.


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 20, 2004)

Almost fainting from the pain, Silver Wind's vision swims.  _Must hold on_ he thinks to himself.  Drawing yet another arrow from his quiver, he focuses his mind on knocking the arrow to his bow and aiming at the heart of the nearest Dhax.  A sudden surge of strength that he senses from one of his comrades clears his vision, and he releases the arrow...


----------



## Paido (Aug 21, 2004)

"Fall back!" Jesabela calls out to her companions. "Let them feast!" _That just might work ..._


She'll back off as soon as she can, hoping that the others will follow - with luck, the second Dhax will go for the fallen one as well. Maybe they'll even start to fight? And if it does follow us, it'll still be three on one ...

In case the others do _not_ follow her (and Jesabela still has some movement range left), she'll try to circle around to get into the back of the Dhax, aiming for a sneak attack in the next combat round.


----------



## Relenoir (Aug 21, 2004)

_Hmm, that just might work. . ._ Moon's Brand thinks, using half an action to move back as she readies her arrow for their assailants.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 26, 2004)

Dhax #2: 22
Jesabela: 19
Dhax #1: 10
Hoagar: 9
Moon's Brand: 7
Silver Wind: 5 

The largest Dhax still engaged in its feast, Jesabela moves slowly backwards.  The other Dhax snaps at Silver Wind again, but thankfully misses this time.  Hoagar chops out with his axe, its blade thudding into the creature's leathery hide.  It yelps in pain.  Moon's Brand, seeing what Jesabela is up to, silently nods and likewise moves back, keeping her arrow at the ready.  Silver Wind, meanwhile, fires at the lupine creature, opening a slight furrow in its scalp but not harming it.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Dhax #1: moderately wounded
Dhax #2: dead
Dhax #3: unhurt

Moon's Brand: unhurt
Silver Wind: severely wounded
Hoagar: moderately wounded
Jesabela: unhurt


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2004)

Hoagar moves away slowly, axe at the ready to see if the Dhax takes Jesabela's advice. Better it feed than die fighting, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Relenoir (Aug 27, 2004)

Moon's Brand will continue to move backward with the rest of the party, but *any* hostile action on the part of the Dhax will result in an immediate arrow into the injured one, with her reloading to fire again.  "I don't know how long this will keep them off of us," she murmers to her comrades as they get themselves some space.  "As soon as they finish eating, they're likely to resume the hunt and attack us again.  Besides, once the second is dead, it will be four-on-one if the last one attacks.  I'm tempted the skewer this one's eyeball right now!  What do you think?" she asks her comrades as they take in the grisley display of cannibalism.


----------



## Eternalknight (Aug 27, 2004)

Silver Wind, still reeling with pain, hears the order to fall back.  He draws another arrow just in case the Dhax keeps coming.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 31, 2004)

The remaining Dhax narrows its yellow eyes and decides discretion is the better part of valor... or whatever counts as valor among minions of the Darklords.  It veers off towards the body of the fallen creature, and darts in, sneaking shreds of flesh from under the paws of the larger one.  The large Dhax growls angrily and snaps at the newcomer, and the two feeders begin scrapping amongst themselves.

Meanwhile, the adventurers cautiously continue to fall back.


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2004)

Hoagar clutches his axe. "Should we suffer such an aberration to live?" he asks the others, waiting to see who survives the combat, prepared to step in and slay the victor.


----------



## Relenoir (Sep 1, 2004)

"Nay, I say," replies Moon's Brand.  "As I said earlier, they will only continue to hunt us, but even if they didn't, those who are less able than we are to protect themselves would fall prey to the survivor of this fight.  We need to stay close enough to immediately slay the victor.  I have my bow at the ready.  Silver Wind, let me take a look at you quickly, before they stop fighting.  You too, Hoagar."  Moon's Brand gives them a short look-over to see if there is anything she can do immediately to improve their health.  Unless someone is at severe risk if they take another hit, she will hold off on giving out larnuma fruit for the time being.


----------



## Paido (Sep 1, 2004)

"Good, good", Jesabela murmurs when the remaining Dhax turn their aggressions at each other. "That's what I was hoping for."

Keeping her eyes on the Dhax, she turns to her companions. "Flight was not what I had in mind - as Moon's Brand noted, the survivors would continue to hunt us." She nods at the young Kai. "Take care of Silver Wind, he seems sorely wounded. We have to use the short respite to recover strength and prepare to do battle - on _our_ terms."

Jesabela hesitates for a moment and looks at Silver Wind. _Naar's foul armpit, he's probably not much older than Moon's Brand. Just let him have the damn weed if it helps him. You can always steal a Laumspur potion somewhere, anyway._ She digs out the Laumspur leaves from her backpack and thrusts them at Moon's Brand. "Here, use these if they help fast enough. Hoagar and I will give you two cover."


Afterwards, assuming nothing went unexpectedly:


Jesabela throws Silver Wind a look to see if he's ready for combat. Then she says: "Okay, let's get into position."


Should there be some cover around, Jesabela will suggest that she and one of the others hide behind that, each holding one end of a rope that can be stretched across the path of the probably charging Dhax, thereby hopefully tripping them. If so, the rope will be lying on the ground until the Dhax are/is close enough, while the others of our group are taunting them/it to get their attention (and make them careless). As soon as the trap is sprung, the "trap setters" will join the fray (Jesabela maybe even getting a sneak attack?).

Should the terrain _not_ be suited for that, Jesabela's companions should stand in a row (Hoagar in the middle), bows and gun ready, and take careful aim at the same Dhax (should there still be more than one survivor). To coordinate such an aimed shot, Jesabela could count down a number of heartbeats and give the command to fire - the others would just have to tell her how much time they need. (Bows and guns might differ in that, after all.)


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2004)

Hoagar readies his gun as Jesabela says. He will fire last, saving his precious shot and bullet.


----------



## Relenoir (Sep 2, 2004)

"Thank you," Moon's Brand says to Jesabela with a smile while doing what she can for Silver Wind,  "That's a great idea, Jesabela," she responds to the idea.  "I suggest that Silver Wind and myself act as the bait for the victor if the trip-wire trap is feasible, taunting the winner as we fire at it from behind the rope while remaining far enough back to leave some room in case the trap doesn't work.  Hopefully, we can wipe it out before anyone gets any more injured than they already are."

Nice to have you back, Paido!


----------



## Relenoir (Sep 6, 2004)

_Better yet. . ._ thinks Moon's Brand, looking around.
Are there any trees of climbing size that will hold us in one or more of them around the area?  If so, I'll suggest that we all climb one or several of them and snipe the Dhax from above after they stop fighting amongst themselves.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 8, 2004)

The two lupine humanoids continue their squabble, which quickly turns into more than a squabble when the larger of the two takes a vicious swipe at the smaller one.  The smaller one falls, and the larger returns to its meal, occasionally glancing up at the line of figures.

Jesabela reaches into her backpack and pulls out a length of rope, and she quickly formulates a plan to lay a snare for the beast...

Moon's Brand doesn't notice any trees (no climbable ones, anyway) although there is a rocky outcropping you could perch in.  However, the Dhax would be able to follow you into the rocks.


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2004)

Hoagar wonders what Jesabela is up to. "Well do it quick woman," he says. "Else we should just put a few arrows into the beast and be gone."


----------



## Paido (Sep 8, 2004)

When the smaller Dhax falls, Jesabela flashes the others a cocky grin. Then she continues to explain her plan, while Moon's Brand finishes taking care of Silver Wind ...


All right, as far as EN World allows the necessary formatting :\, here's my preferred plan:



Dhax​

I​I​\/​

Rock & Silver Wind ---------Rope--------- Rock & Jesabela​

Hoagar & Moon's Brand​


The "rocks" can be anything behind which we might hide, each of us holding one end of the rope that lies on the ground between us. If possible, we'll try to hide or camouflage it (maybe there's longer grass, or we rub it with earth), but the trap would probably have to rely on Hoagar and Moon's Brand riling the Dhax up enough so that it charges them. As soon as the Dhax is close to the rope, we'll stretch it taut to catch it's legs.

(BTW, we'll lay that trap carefully, so the Dhax notices as little of our preparations as possible - maybe two of us can do that _behind_ the others, using them as cover, and when they are ready, the others retreat behind the trap?)

As far as distances are concerned, each of us four should be close enough to reach the (hopefully) fallen Dhax quickly - would be good if we could attack it in the same round it trips over the rope. Especially Jesabela really should be capable of doing that, as such a situation just cries out for a sneak attack ...  

The rest is up to you, Andrew - after all, you have the best idea how the terrain looks!


*edit:*  A few notes more: As soon as the trap is set and ready, Hoagar and Moon's Brand should shoot at the Dhax to get it's attention and start making it mad. Should it hesitate to approach (or do it slowly), they just can continue shooting and taunting it. If the Dhax seems too careful, Moon's Brand could pretend to turn and flee to awaken it's predatory instincts - and she should flee _limping_, as if in pain. (Two advantages to that: Appeals even more to a predator, and she doesn't get too far away from the trap too quickly ...)

When the Dhax is close enough to the rope, it would be best if Moon's Brand gives Jesabela and Silver Wind the signal to spring the trap. (That way we don't have to peek out and risk being seen. And our coordination will be better.) Should it be necessary for her to run to lure it in, Hoagar takes over.

As for the reasons whom I put where: Hoagar and Moon's Brand seem to be our most dangerous ranged fighters, and Silver Wind will probably not have fully recovered by then.

And as a reason for going with the trap plan in the first place: True, there's only one Dhax left, but it is the largest of them, and it is still unhurt. Maybe I overestimate them a bit, but the less blood we loose while defeating it, the better for us - after all, we still have some way to travel before we reach "civilization". And I, for one, don't care much for arriving in Ragadorn in a wounded and weakened state ...  

Okay, that's what I would suggest. What do you folks think?


----------



## Relenoir (Sep 9, 2004)

Moon's Brand nods in response to the plan.  "And you said you were a sailor, right?  Maybe you should have been a hunter/ranger," she says with a smile, all the while patching up Silver Wind.


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2004)

Hoagar goes with the plan. "Though I woudl think we could just hack it into pieces," he says.


----------



## Paido (Sep 9, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> "And you said you were a sailor, right?  Maybe you should have been a hunter/ranger," she says with a smile [...]




Jesabela shrugs nonchalantly. "Yeah, well, what can I say? You pick up a few things on the sea ... Make do with what you have, aye?"


----------



## Relenoir (Sep 11, 2004)

"I'll keep looking over my shoulder as I start to limp away, then fall down to one knee just before the Dhax gets to where the rope will be.  When you two see me go down, pull the rope taut; I'll be able to spin right around from the kneeling position to plug some arrows into it," Moon's Brand says, strongly in favor of the plan.  "As everyone gets closer, and the Dhax begins to get up, I'll move forward like everybody else to attack the foul beast with a hand weapon when I can't get a clear shot anymore."


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2004)

_This game is grinding to a halt..._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 20, 2004)

Moon's Brand assumes a limp and ventures out into the sight of the last Dhax.  It looks up and, as expected, gives chase; at the earlier agreed-upon signal, Jesabela and Silver Wind pull the rope tight, knocking the Dhax prone on its back.

Surprise round, you can get in one action this round before the Dhax fully recovers.  

Apologies for being so long with a post.  Work's being a bit of a pain in the posterior presently, I guess I should have posted something on the OOC thread about it... at any rate, posting on my end will be a little sporadic until about September 27 (next Monday).


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2004)

Hoagar fires at the Dhax. "To Hel with ya!" he shouts.

_No worries. Just glad it's still continuing._


----------



## Relenoir (Sep 23, 2004)

_Only a spawn, not capable of a complex thought,_ Moon's Brand thinks to herself, seeing how perfectly the plan was executed.  She half-smiles as she pulls an arrow to her jaw and lets it fly into the Dhax, standing back up before she does.
Andrew, how far am I away from the Dhax at this point?  If I were out of short range, I'd have moved forward enough to get into short range with my bow before firing if it wouldn't take more than half of my action.  If I'm fine where I am, don't worry about it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 27, 2004)

With a loud boom, the grimacing dwarf fires a blast at the prone Dhax.  It shrieks as the bullet grazes its arm.  Silver Wind falls back out of harm's way, and from the other end of the rope Jesabela springs forward and slashes the Dhax along the side.  Moon's Brand lets fly with an arrow, and it strikes the Dhax as it struggles to get up.

Now the _real_ actions.  Moon's Brand was close enough already.


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2004)

Hoagar drops his rifle, takes out his axe and will move and swing it at the Dhax.


----------



## Relenoir (Sep 29, 2004)

If I have an action before those attacking in melee do, I'll fire again.  If they're in the way, I'll move forward and attack with my sword instead.


----------



## Paido (Sep 29, 2004)

While the Dhax tries to rise from the ground, Jesabela dances around him and feints to draw its attention away from the approaching dwarf, giving him a chance for a flank attack, as well as leaving an opening for another arrow of Moon's Brand.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 2, 2004)

*Attack Order:* Jesabela, Moon's Brand, Dhax, Hoagar, Silver Wind. 

Jesabela jabs quickly in and out with her cutlass.  She signals to Moon's Brand, who lets fly an arrow.  The arrow opens a furrow in the Dhax's shoulder and it yelps in pain.  It runs at the young Kai, snapping its jaws ineffectually in the air.  Hoagar growls and hefts his axe, chopping at the fell beast.  It yelps again as a gout of blood oozes from a large wound on its side.  Silver Wind, keeping an eye on the dog-creature, moves behind the rocks where the trap was laid.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Dhax: moderately wounded

Moon's Brand: unhurt
Silver Wind: severely wounded
Hoagar: moderately wounded
Jesabela: unhurt


----------



## Relenoir (Oct 2, 2004)

Seeing as the Dhax is now intent on her, Moon's Brand will draw her sword and hack away at the foul beast with the others.  

Is Silver Wind at least going to do something to help?  If not, hopefully we didn't use the laumspur on him because it would be a waste if Eternalknight has dropped the game.  I'm assuming we didn't because he's still 'severely wounded', but what says the GM?


----------



## Krug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hoagar will move to flank the beast and continue hacking with his axe. "Down with you!"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 2, 2004)

Is Silver Wind at least going to do something to help?[/QUOTE]
Yes.  He's just moving behind the rock and taking a modicum of cover first.


----------



## Paido (Oct 3, 2004)

Seeing the beast's back turned towards her, Jesabela moves in for another quick jab of her cutlass. "Walk the plank, will ya?!" she hisses.


----------



## Relenoir (Oct 17, 2004)

What's going on Andrew, are we still playing?  Haven't seen anything new in two weeks. . .


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes.  I actually was going to get a new post up when the boards crashed.  I'll try to get it up ASAP.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 19, 2004)

*Attack Order:* Jesabela, Moon's Brand, Dhax, Hoagar, Silver Wind. 

Jesabela's cutlass strikes with the speed of a serpent, and the Dhax yelps.  At the same instant, Moon's Brand lunges forward, stabbing the vicious beast with her sword.  The creature instinctively bites at the young Kai, and connects painfully.  Hoagar chops at the beast with his axe, but misses.  Emerging out from behind the tree momentarily, Silver Wind lets fly an arrow at the creature, which strikes it just above the heart.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Dhax: critically wounded

Moon's Brand: moderately wounded
Silver Wind: severely wounded
Hoagar: moderately wounded
Jesabela: unhurt


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2004)

Hoagar unleashes yet another blow on the Dhax.


----------



## Paido (Oct 20, 2004)

"Naar take you!" Jesabela growls and raises her cutlass with both hands, laying all her strength into a stroke aimed at the Dhax' neck.


Glad to see we're still in business!


----------



## Relenoir (Oct 22, 2004)

"Die already, you pathetic beast!"  Moon's Brand cries, stabbing at it once again.*If* she can do so since she's only taking an attack action, Moon's Brand will also employ the use of Healing level 2 to get back a few EP during the round.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 25, 2004)

With a curse, Jesabela swings her cutlass and opens a frightful gash in the Dhax's neck.  The creature clutches at the wound, black blood gushing forth, and sinks to the ground.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Moon's Brand: moderately wounded
Silver Wind: severely wounded
Hoagar: moderately wounded
Jesabela: unhurt

Relenoir, do you mean Healing I?  II is the one that gives a bonus to Heal skill checks, I is the one that allows a sort of lay on hands.


----------



## Krug (Oct 25, 2004)

Hoagar growls. "Now that was a battle that shouldna have lasted so long!"


----------



## Paido (Oct 26, 2004)

Jesabela snorts. "Looking around, I'm glad _we_ lasted so long ... Time for some healer's work, I reckon'." She cocks an eyebrow at Moon's Brand, then she starts to look the three Dhax over, in case they were carrying anything at all.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 1, 2004)

Jesabela searches the bodies of the three Dhax, but finds nothing of interest besides some stinking rags.  The party beds down for the night after disposing of the carcasses.  Moon's Brand does her healing, while Hoagar and Jesabela clean their weapons.

The next day dawns without incident.  It is now the eighth day after you have left Holmgard.  The party presses on for the remainder of the day, and it is early evening when they catch the scent of decaying fish and filthy water on the air.  Looking down from the crest of a large hill, they see the object of their quest - the port city of Ragadorn.

In interests of speeding along the story, I just assumed that when you bedded down you managed to scrounge up enough healing plants and things to heal everybody back to full health.  There was originally supposed to be an encounter with Drakkarim right outside Ragadorn, but after those Dhax I don't think you'd have made it.  Dhax are tougher than I thought...


----------



## Relenoir (Nov 1, 2004)

Oops!


----------



## Relenoir (Nov 1, 2004)

Re: Healing--Umm, yeah, Healing 1 was what I meant.  Sorry about the mix-up, and not for replying sooner.  Life has been extremely busy as of late!
"Well, that's the place.  Smells as foul as the city's reputation, not that I'm surprised.  Everyone be on your guard,"  Moon's Brand says as they approach, calling upon her Sixth Sense Discipline to help warn her if anything is amiss.  "Jesabela and Hoagar, I know you've travelled a lot.  Either of you two ever been here?"  She continues, "I suppose if I were to ask what to expect, the answer would be 'just about anything', but the other thing I'm wondering is if you know where the Blue Pike is located," she finishes as they continue down the hill.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 4, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> but the other thing I'm wondering is if you know where the Blue Pike is located," she finishes as they continue down the hill.



"Aye," Jesabela says as they descend.  "'Tis on Anchor Street."  They get into the odorous city.  The people they see so far are all well-dressed and fairly clean -- the shifty rogues and cutthroats that give Ragadorn its reputation must be found further towards the Dorn.  Moon's Brand's Sixth Sense picks up nothing unusual.  There are a few people who seem that thy would do you harm if given the opportunity, but they are warned off by the sight of a well-armed dwarf and a pirate, not to mention two Kai Lords.

Without incident, the four arrive in Anchor Street and at the Blue Pike.  

Just moving the story along; hope you don't mind my assuming control for this post.


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2004)

"Let's try to keep a low profile," says Hoagar. "Don't want to rile up the locals too much. We should keep our doors well-guarded."


----------



## Relenoir (Nov 7, 2004)

"Well," begins Moon's Brand, "the first thing we ought to do is find out who Davias is.  I think that should be easy enough to figure out.  In case we end up here for a while, get us a table while I ask about him," she finishes, heading towards the bar to inquire of one of the bartenders or barmaids.  Moon's Brand will stay alert for trouble.  Andrew: no problem with moving things along like you did.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 14, 2004)

Moon's Brand questions several people before she walks up to one of the barmaids.  The girl looks shocked, obviously taken aback by the sight of a green Kai cloak and another nearby.  

"Davias?"  She furrows her brow in puzzlement.  "Ahh, yes.  'e's a Durenese merchant, from Port Bax, I b'lieve 'e said.  Is 'e in some sort of trouble, then?" she asks, obviously perplexed as to why a Kai Lord would be interested in a mere cloth merchant.

Moon's Brand also gets a feeling of danger.  It can't really be pinned to any one person you can see - it's obviously coming from somewhere other than the main bar.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

"Well I need a drink after all that fighting," says Hoagar. "Give me one of the best!" he says, stamping his hands on the counter. He lets the Kai Lords do the negotiating. All the negotiating he knows is done with a gun barrel.


----------



## Relenoir (Nov 15, 2004)

"No, not at all.  We were informed that he would be a good person to meet up with when we got here.  It's always good to have a friend in any place far from home.  Can you help me find him?" she finishes, then begins scanning the room for the source of danger.


----------



## Paido (Nov 15, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> "Well," begins Moon's Brand, "the first thing we ought to do is find out who Davias is.  I think that should be easy enough to figure out.  In case we end up here for a while, get us a table while I ask about him," she finishes, heading towards the bar [...]



Jesabela nods without paying much attention to Moon's Brand's words. She tries to assess the crowd unobtrusively, looking for possible dangers.

*       *       *​


			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Moon's Brand questions several people before she walks up to one of the barmaids.  The girl looks shocked, obviously taken aback by the sight of a green Kai cloak and another nearby. ["]Is 'e in some sort of trouble, then?" she asks, obviously perplexed as to why a Kai Lord would be interested in a mere cloth merchant.



Finally Jesabela's attention returns to her companions, and she curses herself. _Naar's wart-ridden toes, I cannot believe I let a _Kai girl_ go around asking for Davias!_ She winces when she hears the explanation Moon's Brand gives the barmaid. _So much for subtility ... DAMN!!_ Mentally kicking herself, she moves over to the young Kai.

"No need for subterfuge," she chimes in with a weak smile at Moon's Brand. "I'll ask her myself." Then she turns to the barmaid. "My traveling companion from the road wasn't sure whether my reason for looking for Davias are confidental, but they aren't. You see, he was a friend and business partner of my late father." Her face saddens a bit, and she quickly looks away. "On his deathbed he implored me to finally give up my ways as a ne'er-do-well and follow in his footsteps as a Kadanese cloth merchant." Her voice catches for a moment, and a carefully calculated tear glistens at the corner of her eye.

Then she rallies again. "Sorry, it's ... not yet easy for me to speak of it. I'm sorry." Again she throws Moon's Brand a weak, grateful smile, seemingly for her earlier attempt at helping Jesabela. "I'm here to personally tell Davias of my father's death, and to maybe persuade him to continue his earlier business relation with me now. Do ... do you think you could help me find him? Please?"


Sorry for taking so long in posting, work was rather demaning these last weeks ...  :\

Good you took over, Andrew!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2004)

The barmaid nods as she finishes wiping a table clean.  "Surely.  I'll be up in jus' a moment."  After she wipes a few more tables, she walks over to the party.  "'e's got a room, right this way.  'ere it is, then."  She knocks on the door, and after a moment it is opened by an elderly man with a grizzled white beard.  The barmaid nods.  "Davias, these are some visitors of yours.  A business acquaintance, the one says."

"Ahh, yes," the old man says in a heavy Durenese accent.  The barmaid turns, nods to the party, and heads back downstairs.


----------



## Relenoir (Nov 17, 2004)

Moon's Brand begins speaking once she feels the barmaid is out of earshot.  "Davias, nice to make your acquaintance.  I am Moon's Brand, and my companions are Silver Wind, Jesabela, and Hoagar," she introduces, inclining her head to each of her companions.  "Good to see you made it here safely.  How was the weather in Lof?" she asks.
Andrew, any more or less of a sense of danger than before, or any idea where that sense of foreboding was coming from?
Paido, nice recovery!  I'm trying to think like a monastery-sheltered 16 year old, how did I do?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2004)

"Cold this time of year.  But it's warmer here in Ragadorn."  He grins and sweeps his arm inward.  "Enter, guests."

The danger seems to be coming from one of the other rooms along the hall.


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2004)

Hoagar enters, his hands on his rifle. He scans the room for signs of danger (and drink!).


----------



## Paido (Nov 17, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Cold this time of year.  But it's warmer here in Ragadorn."  He grins and sweeps his arm inward.  "Enter, guests."




"Aye, thanks," Jesabela says. "Let's hope though that it won't get too hot, though. Might cause a draught, after all ... A worse one than we already have ..." With that, her eyes join Hoagar's on the search for something to drink.


@ Relenoir: 16 year old? Did our journey took so long?   Weren't you 14? But I thought it quite convincing; Jesabela completely fell for it!  

@ Andrew: Say, has Eternalknight dropped out as well, or did he just have to take a break (for work or whatever)? Just curious ...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 19, 2004)

"Aye, not too warm," Davias says.  "Have you got it?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 19, 2004)

Hoagar waits to see Jesebela's reaction. "A bed for the night for us to heal our wounds as well would be good," he mutters to those in the place.


----------



## Relenoir (Nov 19, 2004)

Oops, forgot my age, sorry!  Women lose track of these things. . .   "Are you confident this is a good place for this," Moon's Brand says, pointing silently in the direction of the danger.  "I get the feeling this is an accident waiting to happen."  _Danger! _ she mouths to the others.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

"Where would you suggest, my dear?" Davias asks after Moon's Brand voices her misgivings.  He thinks for a moment and then speaks again - "The common room _is_ a bit unorthodox, but I suppose it would do no harm, as the scroll is sealed."


----------



## Relenoir (Nov 28, 2004)

"Well, that may be best, although then everybody in the common room will have a glance at what's going on," Moon's Brand responds.  "Still, in concern for everyone's safety, let's at least move away from here."  As they are discussing, Moon's Brand's eyes never stray far from the imposing door down the hall, and her senses continue to probe the area.  "Unless I'm getting better at this sort of thing, I'm more inclined to believe it's some _thing_, not someone or a creature of sorts.  Unfortunately, I just can't be sure, but standing here talking about it probably isn't doing us any good either," she finishes, preparing to move.


----------



## Krug (Nov 28, 2004)

Hoagar scans the room. "Perhaps we should get a room," says the dwarf. He inquires with the barkeep about getting one. Once it is paid for, with him reluctantly fishing out the money, he will tell the rest.


----------



## Paido (Nov 30, 2004)

"Oh, aye, let's go then," Jesabela says. "A bit unorthodox it may be, but there's not much difference between 'orthodox' and 'predictable', is there?"

Afterwards she unobtrusively leans over to Moon's Brand and murmurs: "I hope you know what you're doing".




			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Hoagar scans the room. "Perhaps we should get a room," says the dwarf.



"For the night, or as an alternative to the common room as a place for business? In either case, that might be a good idea." Jesabela looks at the others.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 1, 2004)

"A point you have there, little lady," Davias says to Jesabela's remark.  "Yes, friend dwarf, perhaps we should seek another room in which to conduct business."

Hoagar returns in a moment with a key to an upstairs room.  The group enters their room.

Moon's Brand: 



Spoiler



When the group descends the stairs momentarily, you have a sudden feeling as if a cold knife has been stabbed into your mind (_lose 8 EP_).  _I'm not 100% sure if I'm handling this right - if I understand correctly, if you don't have Mindshield, a Kai is vulnerable to psychic attack?_


----------



## Relenoir (Dec 3, 2004)

"Me too," she quietly answers Jesabela.  "Excellent idea about the room, we could certainly use a bed for a change."  Moon's Brand goes along with the rest of them to the room, still vigilant against danger.
Edit: 







> Moon's Brand: When the group descends the stairs momentarily, you have a sudden feeling as if a cold knife has been stabbed into your mind (lose 8 EP). I'm not 100% sure if I'm handling this right - if I understand correctly, if you don't have Mindshield, a Kai is vulnerable to psychic attack?



Ack!  I just realized there was a hidden message here for me months later when I came here to look something up!  I thought you were prompting me to post, and never realized that I was supposed to have felt a Mindforce attack and have lost the EP!!!


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2004)

Hoagar just wants to crash on the bed and sleep. However, he hugs his rifle close to him, just to be sure.


----------



## Paido (Dec 4, 2004)

After closing the room door behind her, Jesabela turns to Davias. "Well, sir, take a seat and let's get to business then." She throws her companions another short look to make sure there are no objections, then she continues. Or are there objections? "We were sent to deliver a piece of cargo to you, as well as ask for further instructions." She starts to rummage for the scroll, all the while surreptitiously watching Davias' reactions ...


----------



## Relenoir (Dec 8, 2004)

*No objections here*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 8, 2004)

Davias silently takes a seat, and takes the scroll from Jesabela when she takes it from her pack.  He tucks it inside his vest, thanking the group.  He stands and walks over to the door, listening at it and watching the light under it.  Satisfied, he returns and is seated again.

"Since you've come all this way," he says, "I suppose it's time that you were told what this is.  As you may have guessed, I am not a cloth merchant, though I am Durenese.  Lord Davias of Blave, servant to King Alin of Durenor."  He pats the pocket in which the scroll rests.  "This is a treaty, an agreement between King Ulnar and King Alin to join their forces with those of Ragadorn to clear out the Wildlands once and for all."

At that moment, the silence is broken by a commotion from downstairs.


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2004)

Hoagar jumps into action, readying his rifle. He opens the door and peeks through it. "What is going on down there?" says Hoagar.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 8, 2004)

Krug, all I have to say is that you're on top of things.  It seems every post I make, you post a reply in like 2 seconds.


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2004)

_I hang around here too much.  But I'm a big fan of the Lone Wolf setting, having played those books until they were dog-earred.  You're doing a good job Andrew keep it up! I'm running a PBP game myself and I know it's not easy!_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

"Fire!" someone downstairs shouts.  There's a lot of hustle and bustle as people clamber about to put out the blaze.  The smell of burning wood and the sound of screams echo up the stairs.  

Hoagar is about to withdraw when he notices the door down the hall, which was the object of Moon's Brand's suspicions, is slightly ajar.  A black heap of something lies partly in, partly out of the room.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2004)

"Fire downstairs," shouts Hoagar. "Something is amiss! Lets get out of here!" He tries to look closely at what is at the door. His rifle is armed and ready.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking closer, it would appear that the heaped thing lying in the hall is, in fact, the body of the barmaid who showed you to the room...


----------



## Paido (Dec 14, 2004)

"Fire. I _hate_ fire." Swearing bitterly, Jesabela snaps at the others: "Come on, time to leave the sinking ship!" Poking her head into the hall, she takes a quick look around, then she leads the group to a room on the other side of the hall. I'll just assume for the time being that there _is_ one. Alternatively, a window at one end of the hall would suffice as well - anything not on the same side of the inn as our room was. Motioning to Hoagar that he should open that door (breaking it open, should that prove necessary) and leaving the task of providing cover to the Kai Lords, she starts to ready her rope for an escape through the window ...

Sorry to have taken so long, guys, my work has been rather demanding lately.  :\  Agreeing with Krug, BTW!


----------



## Relenoir (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been around the last week either.  Lots going on "in the real world".  BTW, I am going on vacation next Wednesday and will be gone until Jan. 2.  Finally, I third Krug & Paido's comments: Great job Andrew!  Definitely making it interesting.  
"Something is really wrong here.  Davias, get inside the room with the rest of them," (or to the window at the end of the hall) Moon's Brand says, positioning herself by the door with bow at the ready in the event that anyone tries to attack them from outside the hall.  Davias will be protected on the inside, ringed by the rest of the party. 
Does the barmaid appear obviously dead or might she be unconscious?  Do I still get a feeling of forboding from the room, or just the fire?"What ought we do about this little mess?" she inquires of the others.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

Hoagar will break down the door as instructed. "Quickly! Let us be off! I do not think there is much hope for the barmaid," he says.


----------



## Paido (Dec 16, 2004)

Forgot to mention: Jesabela will secretly keep an eye on Davias (or, more precisely, the one calling himself Davias) for the time being, as she doesn't trust him yet.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 19, 2004)

The door splinters and caves as the dwarf slams his shoulders into the weak wood.  With a wrenching sound, it comes free of its hinges and falls to the floor with a bang.  Jesabela rushes over and begins lowering her rope out the window of the burning building, while the others watch for danger.  Davias watches the door nervously.

"What's all this, then?" a voice says from near the bashed door.  "This door's ruined!"  Mysteriously, it is the voice of the barmaid who showed you into the room - the one who now lies dead in the hall.  Moon's Brand begins reaching back for her bow - the danger she sensed earlier, which had dropped away, is becoming strong once more.


----------



## Krug (Dec 20, 2004)

"Aren't cha dead?" says Hoagar, raising his rifle. _It be some ghost? Gnarly!_


----------



## Relenoir (Dec 20, 2004)

_Dead barmaid, now an identical one speaks. . . probably not twins, especially since I sense danger again, _Moon's Brand thinks to herself in that moment as she prepares her weapon.  _It could only be a . . ._  "Helghast!" she whispers sharply to her companions, trying to be do so quietly enough to avoid the spawn from hearing.  "We need to get out of here, NOW!"

Andrew, is it likely that Moon's Brand would know that these events/clues would point toward a Helghast?  I wouldn't want to jump to the conclusion that she would know if it weren't in character for her to.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 21, 2004)

Hearing the urgency in the Kai's voice, Jesabela redoubles her efforts to lower the rope.  As the rope hits the ground, the shadow of an approaching figure hits the wall opposite the door.  Davias collapses on the floor, and as the figure is seen outside the room, it drops its disguise as a barmaid and is revealed as what Moon's Brand feared - a Helghast.

You'd have been able to deduce its identity.  And that's what it was, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2004)

Hoagar raises his rifle and fires at the barmaid. "Back to hell you go!" he shouts.


----------



## Relenoir (Dec 21, 2004)

Moon's Brand, understanding the implications of the arrival of this creature, shoulders her bow and prepares her sword.  Moving to block the Helghast's approach toward the others, she prepares herself to fight a battle that she knows she can't win.  "Unless somebody's got a magic weapon, I won't be able to hold it off for long.  Get Davias and the rest of you out of here!" she says.  Moon's Brand will try to keep the Helghast from the room by fighting defensively in the doorway.  Hoping that this delaying action will work, and the fact that the Helghast must have at least been blown backward by the force of Hoagar's blast, she will jump out the second floor (it is the second floor, yes?) window after the last person begins down the rope, relying on her high Dex and Hunting skills to help her land safely.  If it is too high for her to semi-safely jump, hopefully she can rappel her way down by grabbing the rope on her way out the window and sliding down faster than the Helghast can cut or untie it.  By the way, _if_ Helghasts burn (not sure if they do), would fire help us?  I don't have the core book yet. . .


----------



## Paido (Dec 21, 2004)

Running out of curses for the moment, Jesabela quickly fastens the rope, then calls softly to Silver Wind for help and makes a grab for the collapsed Davias, intent on pulling him to the window.


----------



## Relenoir (Dec 22, 2004)

Damn!  I was hoping not to be leaving at such an interesting point in the game.  Andrew, I'm heading for Disneyworld and won't be back until about January 3.  I'll leave Moon's Brand in your hands for the time being, and hope she survives until I get back.  In case you want us to roll initiatives, I just got a 10 on the D20, plus my Dex would be 14.
Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 24, 2004)

The Helghast shrieks as a shot from a Bor-musket rings out.  Thrown back to the opposite wall by the blast, Moon's Brand slowly begins backing towards the window as Jesabela and Silver Wind pull Davias towards the window.  The scroll falls out of its place in the Durenese man's vest pocket.  The Helghast shrieks and dives for the scroll.  Moon's Brand kicks it back towards the pirate.

I'm not going to actually make you fight the Helghast -- with its damage resistance, I think it would be very tough and rather doubtful you'd pull through.


----------



## Krug (Dec 24, 2004)

"It's not dead?" gasps Hoagar, feeling slightly insulted. "Get the scroll Jesebela and lets be off!"


----------



## Paido (Dec 28, 2004)

Hastily Jesabela grabs the scroll, then she gives a - somewhat shaken - cocky grin, turns and almost jumps out of the window, clambering down the rope like a monkey. Assuming there's no greeting comittee: About five or six feet above the ground, she lets go of the rope, drops down, hits the ground running and disappears into the shadows ...

Andrew: 



Spoiler



She's not going to run from the party, only from the Helghast; Jesabela's just trying to draw away the admittedly deadly foe from the others - and the (still living?) Davias - and to find a good hiding spot in the darkness where she can wait for the others. She'll prefer a spot from which the escape window is still in sight.

Krug? Relenoir? Shame on you for peeking!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 3, 2005)

Scroll in tow, Jesabela hits the ground and flees into the streets surrounding the inn.  Thankfully for the citizens of Ragadorn, the streets are mostly empty.  As expected, the Helghast takes off after the pirate.  Her ability to lose herself in urban settings comes in handy, and she hears a shriek somewhere behind her as the Helghast loses its quarry.

The others make their way out of the burning building (( OOC: Davias still lives, though he's unconscious )) and turn across the bridge over the muddy, stinking waters of the River Dorn.


----------



## Relenoir (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, I go away for a couple weeks and the whole website looks different!  Glad I didn't miss too much. . .
As they cross the Dorn, Moon's Brand takes quick inventory of her allies and suggests they get to someplace where they can tend to Davias and that hopefully Jesabela will be able to find them.  "Just keep in mind, if the Helghast wanted to try to find Jesabela, it might take on the guise of her to get near us.  When we next see Jesabela, we need to confirm it's her.  Perhaps we should ask her for the same response that Davias gave us when we met him?  I hope she makes it; a Helghast is a dangerous adversary," she says, then says a quick prayer to Ishir to protect Jesabela.  "I'm sure she isn't trying to escape with the scroll, she's had plenty of opportunities in the past to do so.  I think she's trying to lead the creature away."  Moon's Brand then begins looking for a place they can keep a low profile and wait for Jesabela.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 8, 2005)

After a few moments, Davias comes to, slowly.  After hearing that Jesabela has the scroll and is attempting to lead the Helghast astray, he nods.  He looks about and gets his bearings.  "Ahh.  Here, I have a friend up this street.  We can wait for the piratess there."  He leads them to a small apothecary shop and knocks on the heavy wooden door.  The door cracks open, and in the opening appears the face of a lean, dark-cloaked man.  Davias explains your situation and the man nods, beckoning you inside.  As he steps back from the door, you notice a wooden, fish-shaped medallion around his neck.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 11, 2005)

*Just Moving Along...*

Nearly a half hour later, Davias spots Jesabela walking down the street outside.  He beckons her over to the shop.  He asks her the same coded question he received, and after receiving an identical answer to the one he gave, he nods.  

"I've still got it," Jesabela says as she enters the Redeemer's shop.  

"We should get this to King Alin," Davias says to the others.  Then he sighs.  "That was a Helghast back there at the inn.  The Darklords must be involved, but we're far from the Black City.  Why should they be interested in a horde of Szalls and Kai alone knows what else?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 12, 2005)

*"There's trouble afoot, certainly,"* says Hoagar. *"The Darklords roam far and freely these days. It is a dark time."*


----------



## Relenoir (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry everyone, I got sick last Saturday and barely moved from the couch until yesterday.  Andrew, with my Healing Discipline, do I recognize this man to be a member of the Redeemers and know anything about the order?
"Maybe they plan to utilize the szalls, or creatures of the Maakenmire, for their own insidious plans?" Moon's Brand asks.  "Perhaps they feel the Wildlands left wild are a place where they will want to launch future attacks on Sommerlund and Durenor, or would rather have that wedge of land in between our two countries to keep one from helping the other as quickly as we would otherwise.  Whatever the reason, I agree; we must get this scroll to your king as quickly as possible, Davias.  What is our best route for doing so?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 16, 2005)

"Well," Davias says in response to the Kai Lady, "to that question, I can offer you several options."  The Redeemer hands him a map of the Wildlands and Durenor.  He traces a finger across the Gulf of Durenor.  "While the most direct route would be by sea to Port Bax and thence through Tarnalin into Hammerdal, if the agents of the Darklords desire to stop this scroll from reaching its destination, they are sure to be waiting for us there.  But there it is, should you wish to attempt it."  

He coughs and then his finger travels through the Kaltersee.  "Alternately, we could sail to Lof and attempt to gain entry to the capital through one of the northern tunnels, which should be more lightly guarded.  As an alternative to both of those," he traces a path from Ragadorn through the Rymerift, "we could attempt a voyage to the city of Ryme.  A sea voyage to Ryme would be extremely difficult, but that can work to our advantage.  The Darklords would certainly not be expecting such a thing.  I am certain Baroness Aledona of Ryme could help us enter without hindrance.  But who would attempt a sea voyage through the Rymerift, I cannot say."  He is looking pointedly at Jesabela. 

"Dark times indeed these are, my small friend," he says to Hoagar.  "I fear your gun has not seen its last use."

[sblock]Moon's Brand recognized him as a Redeemer.  She could remember - or was taught - only that they are a group of healers who wander the many lands of Magnamund, and that they are pacifists and even refuse to defend themselves.

And since I never specified early on, it's MS 5022, almost 30 years before Flight from the Dark.[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2005)

*"Well it is a weapon to be used,"* says Hoagar, irked by the use of the word small. *"Now.. shall we depart to Ryme?"*


----------



## Relenoir (Jan 17, 2005)

"Aye, my friend.  I agree; although possibly the most difficult route to begin with, I think it will get us to Hammerdal most easily once the initial difficulties have been passed.  I know you've spent time on the sea, what say you, Jesabela?" Moon's Brand inquires, then continues on to satisfy her further curiosity.  "What is it that makes the Rymerift so treacherous anyway?  From what I can see, we just follow the coast, then sail up the channel.  No open ocean storms or tides, and we'd never be far from friendly Durenese soil.  Is there something I don't know about?" she finishes, looking to Davias and Jesabela.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 17, 2005)

"An easy route, true," Davias answers the Kai.  "But the Rymerift is narrow, and the waters somewhat rocky and treacherous, even moreso than the sea near the Kirlundins.  The Lakuri Pirates make trips through the Rift, however, so sailing it is certainly possible."

Jesabela nods.  "The Pirates make frequent stops here in Ragadorn.  If we could find one with a ship, we could perhaps book passage on his vessel."

[sblock]I wish I could get a hold of Paido; I wonder what's up.  He hasn't been here since just after Christmas.  And we're coming up, too, on the beginning of the second thread.  So finish up any conversations with Davias, and let me know in an OOC section whether you're done.[/sblock]


----------



## Paido (Jan 18, 2005)

_And the route won't be as freezlingly cold as the voyage to Lof ..._ she thinks to herself. "Shall we go then? The sooner we move, the better. After all, there's still a Helghast at large!"


Sorry again for taking so long ... I'm definitely _not_ in the process of slowly dropping out, there's just a lot demanding my attention lately.  :\

*edit:* Oh, by the way, at whom are these spoilers aimed? Just so I know whether to peek or not ...


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2005)

Hoagar looks around. *"Let us go quickly!"* He pounds the ground determinedly.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 18, 2005)

"Very well then," says Davias as he opens the door to the Redeemer's home/shop.  He thanks the silent man as he heads out.  "To the shipyards, then."

(( OOC: glad to hear it, Paido.  Figured it was the dread beast of RL... usually the spoilers are directed towards anyone.  When they're to a specific person, I'll note that before the spoiler.  So we're on to the next adventure (I'll get a thread up tonight, hopefully).  BTW, since this thread's concluded, you get a level up (I'm just going to give you a level after each adventure, FYI). ))


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2005)

_Woo hoo cool! I'm away 19 to 23.. what does a 2nd level Gunman of Bor get?_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=114556
Here's the link to the new thread; Krug, do you still have the powers document I typed up?


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2005)

_ I'l look for it. I believe so._


----------



## Relenoir (Mar 30, 2005)

> Moon's Brand: When the group descends the stairs momentarily, you have a sudden feeling as if a cold knife has been stabbed into your mind (lose 8 EP). I'm not 100% sure if I'm handling this right - if I understand correctly, if you don't have Mindshield, a Kai is vulnerable to psychic attack?



Ack!  I just realized there was a hidden message here for me months later when I came here to look something up!  I thought you were prompting me to post, and never realized that I was supposed to have felt a Mindforce attack and have lost the EP!!!


----------

